# Alpen in Not! - Was wird aus den Alpen?



## mikkael (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde, 

Hier ein aktueller Lesetipp von mir:






Der zum Teil dramatische Zustand der Alpen durch Klimawandel, Tourismus etc ist das Thema der aktuellen Ausgabe der National Geographic Deutschland. Es gibt nich nur sehr interessante Geschichten über die Alpen im Heft, sondern auch eine schöne, grosse Alpenkarte, die ich so noch nie gesehen habe. 

Für die Alpenenthusiasten, _und davon gibt es jede Menge unter uns_, dürfte das Thema auf alle Fälle sehr interessant sein!

VG Mikkael


----------



## marco (21. Januar 2006)

Das Thema ist superinteressant, leider hat National Geographic Reinhold Messner Platz gegeben.

Der Mann kann ein grandioser Bergsteiger gewesen sein, seine Ansicht über Alpen/Tourismus und Mountainbiken ist aber schwer vertretbar, meine Meinung nach.

Hier einige Zeile:
"Die Ökoschikeria - mit den Fahrrädern auf dem Auto in die Alpen... - löst keine Probleme, sie schafft nur welche"
"Im Gebirge, ... , brauchen wir den neugierigen Erholungssuchenden, der bekommt und bezahlt, was der alpine Landwirt produziert.."
Und zum Schluss: "Die Alpen sind vielmehr als ein Sportgerät."

Das sagt der Mann, der einen Haufen neuen Kletterouten in den Dolomiten eröffnet hat, der den Weg zu den 8000er aufgemacht hat, der durch seine sportliche Extremleistungen in den Bergen reich geworden ist, der keinen Mensch in "seinen" Bergen haben will, damit die Alpenbevölkerung genau so arm wie vor 100 Jahren wiederwerden kann, dadurch aber er seine Ruhe geniessen kann. 

Ich würde ihn so gerne fragen, wie die "erholungsuchenden Wanderer" in die Alpen fahren. Zu Fuß? Oder sind sie vielleicht das grösste Teil der Blechlawine, die über den Brenner fährt, wenn sie auch das grösste Anteil der Touristen z.B. in den Dolomiten sind?

Eins sehe ich ein: die Erschliessung weiteren Skigebiete ist schlecht. Aber wer hat das Recht das zu verbieten? Wir aus dem abgeholzeten Flachland, wo die Industrie alles frisst? Oder die Bauer aus dem Vinschgau, die ein ganzes Tal zum Riesenapfel verwandelt haben? Oder Herr Messner, der sowieso kein Geld aus den Alpen mehr braucht?

Was sagen wir aber den Bauern, die ohne Skigebiete und EU-Subventionen kaum überleben könnten? Baut bitte keinen Lift auf dem Berg, weil es hässlich ausschaut?

Das Ergebins vom Messner Extremismus wären Alpen ohne Einwohner. Das ist keine katastrophische Zukunftaussicht, sondern was wirklcih passiert da, wo die Menschen arm sind und auswandern. Es reicht, wenn man einen Blick in die italienischen Seealpen wirft. Die Dörfer sind menschenleer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (22. Januar 2006)

Wie gross ist denn die Alpenkarte in etwa? 
Muss mal gucken, ob ich den National Geographic irgendwo bekomme ...


----------



## Biking_Flow (22. Januar 2006)

@ Marco: Ich kenne leider diese Ausgabe des National Geographic und auch die von dir angesprochenen Aussagen von Reinhold Messner nicht wörtlich, kann mir aber gut vorstellen, was er da so von sich gibt.

Du hast mit deinen Aussagen sicherlich recht, und das generelle Wettern gegen Tourismus in den Alpen ist sicherlich mehr als überholt und vor allem für die wirklich betroffenen Personen vor Ort kurzsichtig. Aber man muss sich auch im klaren darüber sein, dass ein Skilift auf jeden Mugel vielleicht jetzt für ein paar Jahre finanzielle Verbesserungen bringt, aber langfristig wahrscheinlich keinen der betroffenen Einwohner am Abwandern hindert und vor allem den Alpen als Kultur- und Erholungsraum den Wert nimmt.

In Sachen Skitourismus bin ich jedoch kein Experte und maße mir keine Urteile an, aber ich fände es sehr interessant, wenn eine Debatte nach dem Motto "Alpen in Not" aus der Sicht von uns Bikern geführt werden wird - ich beziehe mich da auf den Bikeboom in den Alpen und seine potenziellen Auswüchse: einen davon liefert Achim Zahn in seinem neuen Buch, in dem er seine Beobachtung erwähnt, dass sich Biker die Südseite des Pfitscher Jochs raufkutschieren lassen, um dann das Pfitscher Gründl am Nordhang runterzubrezen.

Ich frage mich: muss das sein, und ist das gut für den Wert dieser Landschaft?

Ein anderes Beispiel, das mir aus persönlicher Erfahrung im Kopf geblieben ist: die Abfahrt vom Rabbijoch nach Süden hin. Die war schon vor zwei Jahren von oben bis unten von ÜBELSTEN Brems- und Schleifspuren durchpflügt, ebenso Schäden an den Wiesen meterweit NEBEN dem Pfad. Für Biker, die die Gegend für ihren Abenteuerurlaub so schätzen und so hinterlassen, kann ich nur Kopfschütteln und Verachtung aufbringen - und darüber sollte meiner Meinung auch mal diskutiert werden.

Andere Meinungen würden mich interessieren.


----------



## AK13 (22. Januar 2006)

Erosion auch ohne uns....


----------



## karstb (22. Januar 2006)

Wenn vom Zusammenspiel zwischen Bikern, Skifahrern und der Natur die Rede ist, kommen bei mir unweigerlich Gedanken an eine Situation in den Dolomiten in der Nähe von Cortina d Ampezzo auf ca. 2000m hervor.
Dort ist Naturschutzgebiet (oder Nationalpark oder wie auch immer), wo das Biken auf einigen Wegen verboten ist. Keine 2km später komme ich aus dem einsamen Wald heraus und sehe vor mir eine schätzungsweise 150m breite Schneise im Wald, die vom Tal unten bis auf 2000m geht. Eine einzige Wüste aus Schlamm. Kein einziger Grashalm mehr da. Tief zerfurcht von Pistenraupen.
Man hätte ja mal probieren können, wie lange man braucht, um mit dem Bike eine solche Zerstörung zu erreichen.
Leider sehen die vielen Skitouristen nichts als eine schöne weiße Landschaft, wenn sie denn überhaupt den Blick von der Piste losbekommen.
Andererseits muss man sagen, dass es bei den Bikern sehr viel schwieriger fällt, die Folgen abzuschätzen, da sie sich nicht auf einen Hang beschränken, sondern überall ein bisschen sind.
Zum Glück war ich noch nie auf einem dieser Transalp-Highways unterwegs.


----------



## dubbel (23. Januar 2006)

als ich das erste mal im sommer in den alpen war und die ökologisch katastrophal zugerichteten skihänge gesehen habe, hab ich beschlossen, dass das mit meinem umweltgewissen unvereinbar und unverantwortlich ist. 

deshalb fahr ich ÜBERHAUPT kein ski mehr. 


ich bin umgestiegen auf snowboard.


----------



## karstb (23. Januar 2006)

> ich bin umgestiegen auf snowboard.


du willst den thread doch nicht ins lächerliche ziehen? ;-)
aber ich kann dich schon verstehen. du möchtest durch dein pistenrowdyhaftes verhalten als snowboarder die skifahrer vergreulen, verscheuchen und so den alpen gutes tun


----------



## KaschmirKönig (23. Januar 2006)

Ich finde der Alpenraum sollte erhalten bleiben und deshalb bike ich da konsequenterweise auch nicht, irgendwie erinnert mich dieser Transalpfanatismus an den Ballermann. 
Der Messner hat schon irgendwo recht, auch wenn die armen Menschen nicht reich werden, wer will das schon wenn man als Alternative in so einem schönen Naturraum leben kann. 
Konsequenterweise sollte man eine sehr hohe Maut für die die Straßen erheben.


----------



## schnellejugend (23. Januar 2006)

Auch wenn ich mich nicht mit Auto oder Gondel auf den Berg fahren lasse: du(oder Achim Zahn)kannst deine Empörung ja mal in einem Ski/Snowboard-Forum über Abfahrt ohne Auffahrt rauslassen, da wirst du wahrscheinlich erstaunte Verwunderung ernten.
Es ist ganz einfach wie lange Radfahrer für so eine Schneise brauchen: Genauso lang wie Ski/Snowboardfahrer wenn sie in ähnlicher Anzahl auftauchen.

Deswegen mein Fazit: Da die Umweltzerstörung ein Produkt der Rad- und Skifahrer-Massen ist bleibt einfach zu Hause, dann kann ich da ungestört und mit gutem Gewissen fahren.


----------



## Scale99 (23. Januar 2006)

gibt doch noch die Rocky'S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akeem (23. Januar 2006)

...früher war alles besser, da gabs noch keine Autos, Skifahrer und Biker...


----------



## hubabuba (23. Januar 2006)

Jetzt macht mal halblang.
Jeder mittelprächtige Sturm richtet mehr Schaden an als alle Biker zusammen in Jahren. Die Alpen kommen damit ganz gut klar.  
Die normale land- und forstwirtschaftliche Nutzung "belastet" die Landschaft wesentlich mehr und das seit Jahrhunderten. Das ist kein Problem und wird sogar als Landschaftspflege subventioniert.
Oder wollt ihr jetzt ernsthaft darüber lamentieren wie schädlich all die Trampelpfade der Almkühe für die Matten sind? Oder die Bodenschäden durch die Schleifspuren der Bäume beim Holzeinschlag? Ich garantiere euch diese "Schäden" sind um Grössenordnungen höher.
Der Alpenraum ist genausowenig Urwaldschutzzone wie der Kohlenpott. Es ist schlicht und einfach dicht besiedelte Kulturlandschaft mit Bergen.


----------



## mikkael (23. Januar 2006)

Verfügen wir Biker über ein "Bewusstsein" über die Alpen, gar über unsere Natur? 

Werden wir als "Mountain Biker" jemals die Freunde der Natur?

Den Punkt von Reinhold Meissner finde ich nicht verkehrt, ganz egal ob wir uns hier als Täter oder als Opfer sehen. 

In Zeiten, in denen von Alpenüberquerungen in der Hochsaison abgeraten wird, weil auf der Strecke die "Hölle los" sei, würde ich so eine Diskussion unter Bikern bedingungslos begrüssen.

Er meint ja auch nichts anderes. Die Bikes, das Material werden leichter, Fahrstil technischer, jetzt können Ecken erreicht werden, wovon sogar Hobby-Bergsteiger träumen. Es gibt detaillierte Karten, es gibt GPS und es gibt Bücher. Geile "Abfahrten" runterdüsen, einsame Pässe überqueren, immer das Unerreichte machbar und damit alles salonfähig machen. Wo liegt hier die Grenze?

Während wir uns hier so schön amusieren, gibt es leider auch von "vor unserer Tür" nichts Gutes zu berichten. Der neue "Bericht über den Zustand des deutschen Waldes" erzählt traurige Geschichten, z.B. dass jede zweite Eiche nicht mehr zu retten sei. 

Na dann Prost, Jungs! Viel Spass beim Boarden!

VG Mikkael


----------



## AK13 (23. Januar 2006)

Wenn sich ein Alpinskifahrer mit HP für eine Woche einbucht und schön brav einen 7 Tage Skipaß kauft und mittags schön in der Almstube ißt und trinkt, dann ist er numal mehr wert als ein MTB-ler, der am nächsten Tag weiter radelt. Für Ersteren nimmt man die Umweltschäden scheinbar in Kauf.


----------



## checkb (23. Januar 2006)

> Alpinskifahrer mit HP für eine Woche einbucht und schön brav einen 7 Tage Skipaß kauft und mittags schön in der Almstube ißt und trinkt



Und da der Kollege ja auch per Lift nach oben kommt und reichlich Pause auf der Hütt'n machen kann, schüttet er Abends auch ordentlich Biere und Schnäpse. Die Mutti und die Kinder verballern noch richtig Kohle im Ort und die Gemeinde ist glücklich. 

Der Biker schlürft ne A'schorle mit Spaghetti und am Abend nur 1 - 2 Bier und tritt nicht in gigantischen Horden auf. Wie willste mit den Sportmutanten richtig Kohle machen?  

Skiing, Walking, Hiking, Cardriving sind die Umsatzbringer, kann JEDER.  

checkb


----------



## Biking_Flow (23. Januar 2006)

Ironische Kommentare wie die hier 


> ich bin umgestiegen auf snowboard


und


> ...früher war alles besser, da gabs noch keine Autos, Skifahrer und Biker...


sind zwar ganz witzig (dubbel wär ja sonst nicht dubbel  ), aber ich glaub ich bin bißerl falsch verstanden worden.

Mir gehts hier jetzt nicht um eine generelle Ökohysterie, und Geschimpfe auf den Tourismus, sondern ich frage mich, ob unter unserer Bikercommunity, die in den Alpen unterwegs ist, überhaupt über die Frage nachgedacht wird: was wird aus den Bergen, die uns unsere Freizeit bescheren? Und was kann ich tun, damit das so bleibt?

Habe mir heute das National Geographic gekauft, und den Artikel von Messner gelesen, und trotz seiner teils überzeichneten Kommentaren finde ich er hat in einem Punkt SEHR recht: wer in die Berge geht, muss sie schätzen und respektieren. Und dabei wieder ein Beispiel: wenn auf der Sesvennahütte an einem Tag 50 Biker einfallen, und sich davon 20 beschweren, dass es "nur eine Dusche gibt" und die "unbequemen Lager" bei der Frequentierung gefälligst "hergerichtet gehören" - dann finde ich, dass im Denken ordentlich was schief läuft. Und in solchen Fällen schäme ich mich echt, Biker zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (23. Januar 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Der Alpenraum ist genausowenig Urwaldschutzzone wie der Kohlenpott. Es ist schlicht und einfach dicht besiedelte Kulturlandschaft mit Bergen.


 und so nebenbei wichtiger Wasserspeicher, Naturwunder, Heimat von bedrohten Tier- und Pflanzenarten... 


			
				AK13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich ein Alpinskifahrer mit HP für eine Woche einbucht und schön brav einen 7 Tage Skipaß kauft und mittags schön in der Almstube ißt und trinkt, dann ist er numal mehr wert als ein MTB-ler, der am nächsten Tag weiter radelt. Für Ersteren nimmt man die Umweltschäden scheinbar in Kauf.



Tja, das ist leider wahr und nur schade. Andererseits - die Leute müssen auch von irgendetwas leben und die Wege setzen sich nicht von alleine instand.

Meine Sicht der Dinge: Auch wenn ich den Leuten Spass gönne, für mich war die letzte Konsequenz, nicht mehr Alpinskifahren zu gehen.

Für mich sieht ein perfekter Alpenurlaub so aus - ich gehe auf die Berge, esse lokale Produkte, trinke das örtliche Bier und freue mich meines Lebens 
Ich/wir würden theoretisch auch mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln in die Alpen fahren. Leider sind die Verbindungen desolat oder schlichtweg zu teuer. 

Eines habe ich beim Bergwandern/Bergsteigen gelernt - Respekt vor den Bergen. In vielen Dingen gebe ich daher Reinhold M. Recht.


----------



## Makke (24. Januar 2006)

mal was von mir zu dem Thema (auch wenn ich den Artikel nicht kenne)

Zum Einen ist es so, das der Tourismus für einige Regionen Fluch und Segen zu gelich ist. Alles wird zubetoniert und mit Hotels bestückt. Das sogar an Stellen, die mehr als bedenklich sind. Bikepisten werden in immer weitere Höhen gezogen. Der Untergrund wird immer instabiler und die Folgen kennen wir.
Ich kenne das Kaunertal seit vielen Jahren, und vorallem dort sieht man sehr gut, was der "ganjahres" Skitourismus für Folgen hat. Der Gletscher ist nur noch eine Hand voll Eiswürfel. 
Wir Mountainbiker verursachen zwar keine Schäden in diesem Maße, auch nicht mehr als eine Horde "Hobbybergsteiger" die mit Stöcken und Eispickel auf Wanderpfaden herumwühlen. Aber auch der stümperhafte Einsatz von Scheibenbremsen und Stollenreifen hinterlässt seine Spuren .... und die Fallen pauschal mehr auf als der Abdruck von einem Wanderschuh.

Ich geniese es immer wieder gerne in den bergen unterwegs zu sein ... egal ob zu Fuß oder mit dem Bike. Aber wenn ich Rastplätze sehe, die Aussehen wie Müllhalden, bekomme ich das Ko..en. Vielen Leuten fehlt einfach das Bewustsein für Ihr Handeln, was ich allerdings schon fast als "grob fahrlässig" bezeichnen möchte. Mit der Dummheit, Leichtsinn und Aroganz, mit der sich einige in den Bergen bewegen, ist es kein Wunder, das wir nur wegen des Geldes geduldet werden. 

Aber Mikkael hat es ja schon auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## Stevan (24. Januar 2006)

Der momentan gottseidank noch normale Radler fährt allerdings selbst rauf und ist eher mit einem Tourengeher zu vergleichen als mit Schifahrern oder Schneebrettlern.

Wenn der Trend weiter zunimmt, sich mit Rad rauffahren zu lassen um anschließend hirnlos hinunterzuschlittern, dann gute nacht. Die auf diese Weise entstehenden Schäden wären bei gleicher Anzahl wie der Schifahrer im Winter dann das Ende eines Berges innerhalb von Jahren. Die doch schützende Schneeschicht gibts da nämlich nicht mehr.

Und leider sehen viele Bahnbetreiber da eine (natürlich kurzfristige) Einnahmequelle.


----------



## schnellejugend (24. Januar 2006)

Wenn der Radler der mit Muskelkraft den Berg hoch fährt "dem Downhiller" der sich hochfahren lässt moralisch so hoch überlegen ist, könnt ihr gleich mal erleben wie grosskotzig man sein kann wenn man noch nie da war und noch nichts zerstört hat.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (24. Januar 2006)

Ich finde Stevan hat Recht, gerade die Downhill/Freeride Fraktion hat uns schon arg in Verruf gebracht, es gab Zeiten da war man gern gesehen, da gab es aber solche Freaks noch nicht. 
Ich will das nicht verallgemeinern, es gibt auch da genügend die Rücksicht nehmen aber der Anteil der "Schaut mal was ich für ein Tier überfahren hab" und "Pfefferspray oder Gummiknüppel?" Biker nimmt schon zu, man braucht nur einmal hier die Threads lesen.


----------



## marco (24. Januar 2006)

Dass die Natur respektiert und geschützt werden muss ist kein Thema für keinen von uns, glaube ich.

Das Problem sind die Menschenmassen in den Bergen, auch da, wo sie nicht hingehören, wie auf dem Gletscher. Alpenüberquerer mit dem MTB sind im Vergleich nichts, wenn man die Anzahl der Biker und der Skifahrer vergleicht.

Mal im ernst. Wieviele von uns würden ohne Bike in den Bergen im Sommer unterwegs sein? Ich nicht, zumindenst nicht beim Wandern, ich finde es langweilig. Was Messner nicht versteht ist, dass die jungen Menschen Lust auf Abenteuer und Herausforderungen haben, deswegen werden die Wanderer immer älter und die Biker immer mehr. Aber er hat dasselbe mit dem Klettern gemacht. Wenn ihr in den Dolomiten unterwegs seid, fragt ein bisschen rum wieviele der klassischen Kletterouten (heute sehr beliebt) von Messner und seinem Bruder eröffnet wurden. Damals bezeichneten ihn die älteren Menschen als verrückten, der in der Türnhalle gehörte. Analogie? ;-)


----------



## schnellejugend (24. Januar 2006)

Was mir an der ganzen Diskussion hier auf den Sack geht ist wie hier jeder sein Ding als volltoll in Ordnung darstellt und alles was extremer(eher sogar einfach anders) ist als Freaks abkanzelt.
Ich habe mal gehört das in einigen Ländern "Rucksack-Deutsche" auslöser grossen Unmuts sind. Aber damit sind wir sicher nicht gemeint, was wir machen ist voll in Ordnung.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (24. Januar 2006)

Das hat ja auch seine objektiven Gründe schnellejugend, ob ich eine Abfahrt, möglichst noch mitten in der Natur, immer und immer wieder hoch und runterfahre und das mit einem schweren Rad und extrem hohen Geschwindigkeiten die auch irgendwo wieder gebremst werden müssen ist etwas anderes als wenn ein Tourenbiker  auf einem befestigten Weg oder Wildpfad bergab fährt.


----------



## mikkael (24. Januar 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir an der ganzen Diskussion hier auf den Sack geht ist wie hier jeder sein Ding als volltoll in Ordnung darstellt und alles was extremer (eher sogar einfach anders) ist als Freaks abkanzelt.


Das stimmt überhaupt nicht. 

Es geht um eine grundsätzliche Debatte wie man als Biker, ob Freak oder nicht, zur Natur (in unserem Fall zu den Alpen) steht und selbstverständlich was man dafür tut? Dabei spielt unter anderem die Art und Weise wie man an die Sache rangeht, natürlich eine entscheidende Rolle.

Darf man sich heute alles erlauben, nur um ein "Freak" zu sein?


----------



## hubabuba (24. Januar 2006)

swe68 schrieb:
			
		

> und so nebenbei wichtiger Wasserspeicher, Naturwunder, Heimat von bedrohten Tier- und Pflanzenarten...
> ...
> Für mich sieht ein perfekter Alpenurlaub so aus - ich gehe auf die Berge, esse lokale Produkte, trinke das örtliche Bier und freue mich meines Lebens
> Ich/wir würden theoretisch auch mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln in die Alpen fahren. Leider sind die Verbindungen desolat oder schlichtweg zu teuer.



1. Die Alpen sind kein natürlicher Wasserspeicher. Die Stauseen sind ökologisch höchst bedenklich und ansonsten wird in den Alpen genauso viel oder wenig Wasser gespeichert wie anderswo.
2. Naturwunder -- ok. Wenn man Berge, Seen und Flüsse als Naturwunder einstuft. 
3. Bedrohte Tier- und Pflanzenarten. Hier in der Schweiz sind Wolf, Geier, Adler, viele andere seltene Tier- und Pflanzenarten seit längerem wieder auf dem Vormarsch. Kümmert euch mal entsprechend um eure Tier- und Pflanzenarten, dann reden wir weiter.
4. Die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel sind weder desolat noch zu teuer. Dumme Ausrede. Ihr seid nur zu faul. Wenn man selbst was machen kann, hat man halt schnell die passenden Argumente parat. Ich schlage die Erhöhung der Autobahnvignettengebühr auf 1000.- sFr vor. 
5. Je nach Gegend ist vom trinken des örtlichen Bieres abzuraten.
6. Den Anspruch respektvoll mit Natur und Umwelt umzugehen haben die Grünfreaks nicht gepachtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (24. Januar 2006)

Über den natürlichen Wasserspeicher in der Schweiz hab ich auch mal was gelesen, das schöne klare blaue Wasser ist tot. Es wird zigtausendmal in Stauseen gepumpt und dann durch Speicherkraftwerke wieder ablaufen lassen. Und mit den Tier- und Pflanzenarten hat er auch recht, nur weil wir der Meinung sind hier ist alles betoniert kann man die Berge deshalb nicht zum Zoo erklären und alle "rausschützen" ausser sich selbst natürlich.

Ob jetzt ein breiter Reifen der nur nach unten fährt die Natur mehr schädigt als ein schmaler der rauf und runter bewegt wir sei mal dahin gestellt. Bei Traktoren glaubt man das breitere Reifen sanfter sind. Ob eine Errosionsrinne durch eine Bremsspur oder eine durchdrehenden Reifen berghoch entsteht ist auch egal.

Die Diskussion darüber wo Radfahrer("Biker" kotz) hingehören wird ja auch gerne mal in der Bild thematisiert. Dazu hat ein kluger Mensch gesagt wer Rad fährt sitzt wenigstens schon mal nicht im Auto.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (24. Januar 2006)

es geht ja auch nicht um das einmal runterfahren, sondern runterfahren, mit lift hoch, runterfahren, mit lift hoch, runterfahren, mit lift hoch, runterfahren ^^.

Das ist ein ethisch komplett anderer Hintergrund ob man als Radwanderer/Tourer unterwegs ist um die Natur zu geniessen und der Bestimmung eines Nomaden folgend mit einem Ziel "wandert" oder auf der egozentrischen Suche nach Befriedigung durch das Adrenalin ist.


----------



## powderJO (24. Januar 2006)

schade, dass es bei dieser diskussion wieder läuft wie fast immer: ich selbst und mein verhalten sind voll in ordnung oder zumindest weniger schlimm und (umwelt-)schädigend als das der anderen.

dabei war es doch eher intention des threadstarters eine allgemeine diskussion über den zustand und die zukunft der alpen anzuregen - ohne, dass gleich wieder jeder auf den anderen einprügelt. 

schön auch, mit welcher regelmäßigkeit dabei vorurteile (hier mal ein beispiel: 





			
				KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> es geht ja auch nicht um das einmal runterfahren, sondern runterfahren, mit lift hoch, runterfahren, mit lift hoch, runterfahren, mit lift hoch, runterfahren


 verbreitet werden  ohne mal kurz über den eigenen tellerrand rauszuschauen. 

denn natürlich könnte man auch so argumentieren: skifahrer, snowboarder und bergabfahrer mit dem bike bewegen sich innerhalb eines skizirkus bzw. bikeparks - die schäden bleiben also auf einem lokal begrenzten raum. 
tourenfahrer, skitourengeher, wanderer etc erschließen aber ständig neue gebiete - und dringen damit immer tiefer in noch weitgehende unberührte bereiche vor. und richten damit letztendlich weit größere schäden an, als die jungs im ski- oder bikepark.

was ich damit sagen will: es wäre schöner, würde hier nicht wieder sinnlos pauschalisiert, sondern wirklich mal versucht, sich ernsthaft mit einem doch für uns wirklich interessantem thema zu beschäftigen.


----------



## powderJO (24. Januar 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel sind weder desolat noch zu teuer. Dumme Ausrede. Ihr seid nur zu faul. Wenn man selbst was machen kann, hat man halt schnell die passenden Argumente parat. Ich schlage die Erhöhung der Autobahnvignettengebühr auf 1000.- sFr vor.



stimmt.


----------



## Scale99 (24. Januar 2006)

An Messners stelle wäre ich ganz ruhig - er ist doch schließlich für die Müllberge am Mount Everest verantwortlich !


----------



## maxa (24. Januar 2006)

Ich sehe nicht nur von meinem Wohnort aus unsere schönen bayerischen Berge, ich bin auch sehr oft zum Biken dort und das seit jetzt 15 Jahren.

Bin oft in den Haupteinflugschneisen der "Münchner" Hausberge und Biketouren unterwegs.

Da gibt es grob zweierlei Klientel:

Die erste, die anscheinend mit Hirn zum Biken geht. d.h.
die sind ordentlich mit Handschuhe, Helm und ähnliches Ausgerüstet haben sich mit der Bikeroute auseinandergesetzt haben und sich dementsprechen auch Verhalten.

Dann gibt es noch die zweite, die am besten mit einem Tourenguide oder Alpencross-Laden unterwegs sind, die Verantwortung auf diesen Abschiebt und einfach "mitschwimmt", ohne Ahnung und Peil, was so abgeht. Nach dem Motto für was habe ich denn  die 800 Öcken bezahlt.

Ach da gibt es noch die Dritte, hab ich vergessen, noch viel schlimmer.

Die z.B. den TransAlpCross machen, eine "geile" Sache mit viel Lob und Fürsprache von der Presse und den Teilnehmenden Ortschaften. Wer von denen, ich glaub so um die 1000 sollten es sein, hat denn überhaupt einen Blick für die Natur und deren Schönheit, wahrscheinlich fast keiner. Blick nach unten, auf den Tacho und Pulsmesser.

Natürlich gibt es bei Engstellen, wie z.B. erwähnt das Rabbijoch optische Ärgernisse, bei dem sich die Natur daran bestimmt nicht aufhängt oder untergeht.

Gemessen an dem, in welchem Maße sich die Natur durch sich selbst verändert, halte ich die Bike-Auswirkungen für induskutabel. Ihr habt bestimmt alle die konkreten Auswirkungen vom August 2005 live miterlebt, vielleicht bei einem Alpencross.

Man sollte auch nicht ausser acht lassen, dass sich die Berge in einer ständigen Erosion befinden.

Auch die Dolomiten-Gipfel waren ursprünglich viel höher als heute, und werden irgendwann so nicht mehr stehen.

Das ist leider der Lauf der Dinge.

Deswegen sollte meiner Meinung nach jeder die  Alpen/Berge nutzen ( ist ja wirklich ein göttliches Geschenk ) und zwar so, das man dort jederzeit ( aus Sicht der Natur ) willkommen ist. 

P.S.  Dem Tod eines jeden, der auf einem Alpencross oder Wanderung alle seine Powerbarriegel-Tüten oder Snickerspapier sowie Cola-Dosen fallen lässt um Balast abzuwerfen.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo powderJO, das hat doch in keinster Weise etwas mit Vorurteilen zu tun, einen Post zuvor habe ich geschrieben das es solche und solche gibt. Aber, wenn das alles nur Voruteile sind, wieso fahren die Leute dann mit dem Lift hoch und mit dem DH wieder runter, immer wieder. Ich finde das persönlich nicht nur in den Alpen schlecht sondern auch in "Bikeparks", wieso müssen Wiesen und Wälder solange zerfurcht werden bis nur noch Matsch und Steine übrig sind.
Das war meine persönliche Meinung, objektiv betrachtet kann jeder tun und lassen was er mag bis der Punkt erreicht ist an dem irreversible Schäden auftreten und dieser Punkt ist laut dem Artikel erreicht. Einzig logische Konsequenz wäre eine hohe Straßenmaut wie es schon vorgeschlagen wurde sowie generelles Verbot bestimmte Gebiete zu betreten welches für Wanderer und Radfahrer gleichermaßen gilt.


----------



## schnellejugend (24. Januar 2006)

Du gehörst natürlich zur ersten Gruppe, klar. Schnittmengen gibts keine, ich kenne mich da aus. 
Ganz Prima finde ich Leute wie den KashmirKönig der ganz ohne Egozentrik der Bestimmung des Nomaden folgt. Du bekommst deine Befriedigung sicher anders.
Das Fazit von maxa würde ich sofort unterschreiben.


----------



## polo (24. Januar 2006)

aber das fazit ist ja unmöglich, bzw. die ursache des problems. jeder einzelne mag für sich "willkommen" sein, die summe dann aber nicht mehr.
daher sieht mein fazit anders aus: nach mir die sintflut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (24. Januar 2006)

So irreversibel wie eine Strasse zum Beispiel? da machst du sicher immer einen grosen Bogen drum. 
Deshalb mein Tipp: Alles zubetonieren, dann gibtes keine zerfurchte Grasnarbe mehr, Errossionsrinnen sind passe.


----------



## akeem (24. Januar 2006)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> schade, dass es bei dieser diskussion wieder lÃ¤uft wie fast immer: ich selbst und mein verhalten sind voll in ordnung oder zumindest weniger schlimm und (umwelt-)schÃ¤digend als das der anderen.
> 
> dabei war es doch eher intention des threadstarters eine allgemeine diskussion Ã¼ber den zustand und die zukunft der alpen anzuregen - ohne, dass gleich wieder jeder auf den anderen einprÃ¼gelt.
> 
> ...



Danke ! Du ersparst mir eine Menge Schreibarbeit !!  



			
				KaschmirKÃ¶nig schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat ja auch seine objektiven GrÃ¼nde schnellejugend, ob ich eine Abfahrt, mÃ¶glichst noch mitten in der Natur, immer und immer wieder hoch und runterfahre und das mit einem schweren Rad und extrem hohen Geschwindigkeiten die auch irgendwo wieder gebremst werden mÃ¼ssen ist etwas anderes als wenn ein Tourenbiker auf einem befestigten Weg oder Wildpfad bergab fÃ¤hrt.



Mitten in der Natur und dann mit dem Lift hoch? Dank mal drÃ¼ber nach...

Ausserdem fÃ¤hrt man beim Downhill genauso auf Wegen, wie der Tourenbiker (schwarze Schafe, die quer durch die Landschaft fahren gibt es sowohl unter den Tourenbikern als auch unter den Downhillern).
Was Du mir mit den extrem hohen Geschwindigkeiten, die irgendwo wieder gebremst werden mÃ¼ssen, sagen willst, entzieht sich mir noch etwas. Gehst Du davon aus, dass eine Downhiller grundsÃ¤tzlich mit blockierten Reifen bremst und jeder Tourenfahrer immer absolut "soft" unterwegs ist, dann haben wir wieder das bereits angesprochene Thema der Pauschalisierung.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder bei sich selbst anfangen und einen respekvollen Umgang mit der Natur pflegen (egal ob beim Wandern, Biken oder was auch immer). Andererseits ist es aber nicht angebracht den Menschen (oder eine bestimmte Gruppe) vÃ¶llig aus der Natur hinauszuschÃ¼tzen.....


----------



## KaschmirKönig (24. Januar 2006)

Wenn alles so wunderbar und problemlos klappt, wieso gibt es dann diesen Artikel und die Probleme am Lago?


----------



## akeem (24. Januar 2006)

Ich sage nicht, dass alles problemlos klappt. Ich sage lediglich, dass anstatt Verboten, besser bei der breiten Masse ein Selbstvertändnis für den respektvollen Umgang mit der Natur (nicht nur in den Alpen) erzeugt werden sollte.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (24. Januar 2006)

Aber du siehst doch wie gut das funktioniert, es hält sich keiner dran. Dieses Verständnis beokmmt man jetzt schon jahrelang eingebleut, nutzen tut es nicht. Das Problem sind ja nicht einmal die Touristen selbst wie es beschrieben wird, sondern viel mehr die entstandene Infratstruktur und die Belastung durch Autoabgase etc.. Gletscher schmelzen nun einmal nicht stärker nur weil Räder oder Wanderer unterwegs sind sondern weil wir unter einer globalen Erwärmung leiden die im Moment durch aufstrebende Verursacher wie China forciert wird.
Da man aber, wie schon richtig erkannt, bei sich selbst anfangen sollte wäre ein erster punkt den autoverkehr einzudämmen. Wie Messner es sagt ist es absolut hirnrissig mit dem Rad auf dem Auto irgendwohin zu fahren um radfahren zu können. Das ist vom Prinzip her genau wie sich mit dem Lift die Strekce hochzufahren, der zieht seine Energie auch irgendwoher. Ich persönlich fahre bei meinen Radreisen immer von daheim los.


----------



## Onkel_D (24. Januar 2006)

Edit... mit meiner Netzverbindung stimmt wohl was nicht, der Post bezieht sich auf #25. Sorry  

Das ist doch Quatsch. Gerade der Tourenbiker kommt doch erst in alle geschützten und schützenswerten Gebiete hinein. Ich fahre beides, Tour und Park. Die meisten Downhiller/Freerider sieht man in dafür ausgewiesenen Parks und auf den Wegen, die vom Lift bedient werden. Das ist dann prima von der Tourismusbranche vor Ort zu kanalisieren. Wenn ich aber in den Alpen unterwegs bin, treffe ich da fast ausschließlich auf Tourenbiker, und zwar auf Horden davon. Und das sicher nicht nur auf den von dir beschriebenen befestigten Wegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AK13 (24. Januar 2006)

Irgendwo habe ich mal gehört: "Die Summe aller Gewohnheiten bestimmen unser Handeln."
Warum schmeißt jemand gedankenlos Powerbarpapier in die Landschaft oder entsorgt Tachentücherverpackungen, Bonbonpapier usw.? Aus Bosheit, Dummheit? Wahrscheinlich hat über sein eigenes Verhalten nachgedacht? Vielleicht haben unsere Elten uns gezeigt, wie man Zigarettenkippen und dergelichen entsorgt?
Mich regt ein Abdruck eines Wanderschuhes (oder MTB-Reifens) in einer noch nicht trockenen weniger auf, als der ganze Müll, der so in den Bergen hinterlassen wird. Bald finden wir dann Kühlschränke, Autoreifen usw. (siehe Korsika)
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jeder mal so für sich seine Gewohnheiten und sein Handeln überprüft und aufhört den Anderen (die sind es ja angeblich immer) zu beschimpfen. Vielen Dank! Es grüßt ein Powerbarpapier-Aufheber usw.


----------



## paulaner61 (24. Januar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich fahre bei meinen Radreisen immer von daheim los.



Machst du das grundsätzlich so, auch wenn du zur Arbeit, zum Einkaufen, in den Urlaub u.s.w. fährst? Dann hast du meinen Respekt!!!


Paulaner61


----------



## KaschmirKönig (24. Januar 2006)

einkaufen nein, arbeit ja.

das ist aber nicht das thema, arbeiten und einkaufen muss man um leben zu können. urlaub hingegen ist zwar erforderlich aber dennoch rechtfertigt er nicht das sinnlose vergeuden von ressourcen.

ps: wenn arbeitsstelle und kaufladen im nahen umrkeis sind dann ist es natürlich eine pflicht aufs auto zu verzichten, aber gerade in ländlichen gegenden ist dies nicht möglich


----------



## hubabuba (24. Januar 2006)

AK13 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Bald finden wir dann Kühlschränke, Autoreifen usw. (siehe Korsika)
> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jeder mal so für sich seine Gewohnheiten und sein Handeln überprüft und aufhört den Anderen (die sind es ja angeblich immer) zu beschimpfen. Vielen Dank! Es grüßt ein Powerbarpapier-Aufheber usw.



OK, OK erwischt. Ich werde also den Kühlschrank, den ich letzten Sommer mit dem Moutainbike auf die Rigi geschleppt habe um ihn dort wild zu entsorgt, wieder runterradeln.
Hoffentlich nehmen all die Wanderer dann auch ihre alten Autoreifen wieder mit die sich dort oben meterhoch stapeln.

Sorry


----------



## hubabuba (24. Januar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> einkaufen nein, arbeit ja.
> 
> das ist aber nicht das thema, arbeiten und einkaufen muss man um leben zu können. urlaub hingegen ist zwar erforderlich aber dennoch rechtfertigt er nicht das sinnlose vergeuden von ressourcen.
> 
> ps: wenn arbeitsstelle und kaufladen im nahen umrkeis sind dann ist es natürlich eine pflicht aufs auto zu verzichten, aber gerade in ländlichen gegenden ist dies nicht möglich



Also Du bringst mich da jetzt in ein Dilemma. Ic wohne ja nun quasi in den Bergen. Mit dem Mountainbike die Berge umbringen und abtragen soll ich nicht, Autofahren darf ich nicht. Und jetzt?
Was war nochmal der Grund warum ich nicht atmen soll? Ach ja der Treibhauseffekt.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (24. Januar 2006)

AK13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jeder mal so für sich seine Gewohnheiten und sein Handeln überprüft und aufhört den Anderen (die sind es ja angeblich immer) zu beschimpfen. Vielen Dank! Es grüßt ein Powerbarpapier-Aufheber usw.



Das würde uns (nicht nur bei der Problematik in den Alpen) schon um einiges weiter bringen.
Ich hab mir gestern extra noch das National Geographic gekauft. Ich muss sagen - sooo aus der Welt finde ich das den Messner-Artikel garnicht. Sicher, wie alle Äusserungen von M. etwas überspitzt und abgehoben, aber im Kern richtig.
Ich denke hier muss sich JEDER (Wanderer, Radfahrer, Skifahrer, Einfachnursozumurlaubindiealpenfahrer, Bergsteiger, Drachen- und Gleitschirmflieger und alle anderen die ich jetzt vergessen habe) an die eigene Nase fassen und überlegen ob sein Handeln so richtig und sinnvoll ist. Sicher wären dann öfters mal Einschränkungen die Folge davon. Aber wer will sich schon in seiner Freizeit einschränken (lassen).


----------



## Jobal (24. Januar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo powderJO, das hat doch in keinster Weise etwas mit Vorurteilen zu tun, einen Post zuvor habe ich geschrieben das es solche und solche gibt. Aber, wenn das alles nur Voruteile sind, wieso fahren die Leute dann mit dem Lift hoch und mit dem DH wieder runter, immer wieder. Ich finde das persönlich nicht nur in den Alpen schlecht sondern auch in "Bikeparks", wieso müssen Wiesen und Wälder solange zerfurcht werden bis nur noch Matsch und Steine übrig sind.
> Das war meine persönliche Meinung, objektiv betrachtet kann jeder tun und lassen was er mag bis der Punkt erreicht ist an dem irreversible Schäden auftreten und dieser Punkt ist laut dem Artikel erreicht. Einzig logische Konsequenz wäre eine hohe Straßenmaut wie es schon vorgeschlagen wurde sowie generelles Verbot bestimmte Gebiete zu betreten welches für Wanderer und Radfahrer gleichermaßen gilt.


Warum bist Du eigentlich nicht richtig konsequent sein u. Läufst? Dein GT wurde in Taiwan geschweißt u. um die halbe Welt geflogen, Komponenten vermutlich auch, wieviel Schaden hat das wohl angerichtet? Du könntest auch Deine Inet Verbindung abschalten, der ganze Strom, der dafür verplembert wird, unglaublich. Glaub mir, auch Du kannst noch viel tun.

Jobal


----------



## powderJO (24. Januar 2006)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Glaub mir, auch Du kannst noch viel tun.




jeder kann viel tun. und das nicht nur in den alpen. auch vor der eigenen haustür. zum beispiel kann man aus frankfurt relativ easy mit dem bike zum feldberg fahren, will man direkt da starten, kommt man auch mit der bahn hin. problemlos. aber dennoch sehe ich jedes mal dutzende biker, die am startplatz ihre bikes aus dem auto wuchten. 
was das beispiel zeigt - für jeden gibt es unendlich viele kleine dinge, die man aus bequemlichkeit interläßt, obwohl es objektiv ganz einfach wäre. auf dem weg liegenden müll halt mal einstecken und in den nächsten papierkorb entsorgen oder selbst nichts mehr wegwerfen ... was weiß ich.
all das zusammengenommen würde wahrscheinlich zwar auch nciht die welt oder die alpen retten aber es würde sehr viel helfen. denn zwischen dem extrem "dann fahr ich hallt snowboard" und "nach mir die sintflut" (ja, ich weiß, es war sarkasmus) und "alle raus aus den alpen" ist noch jede menge luft.


----------



## wurstendbinder (24. Januar 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Die Alpen sind kein natürlicher Wasserspeicher. Die Stauseen sind ökologisch höchst bedenklich und ansonsten wird in den Alpen genauso viel oder wenig Wasser gespeichert wie anderswo



 
GLETSCHER?!?
 



			
				hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Bedrohte Tier- und Pflanzenarten. Hier in der Schweiz sind Wolf, Geier, Adler, viele andere seltene Tier- und Pflanzenarten seit längerem wieder auf dem Vormarsch. Kümmert euch mal entsprechend um eure Tier- und Pflanzenarten, dann reden wir weiter.



in den alpen gibt es unmengen von endemischen arten (sehr viele blütenpflanzen, schmetterlinge, aber auch weit weniger bekanntes "getier"), die du mit deinem ökologischen basis-verständnis wohl nicht erfassen wirst - und glaub mir, davon sind mehr bedroht als auf dem vormarsch. gründe dafür sind unter anderem überdüngung im kulturland (auch künstliche beschneiung hat nährstoffanreichernde effekte!) oder zerstückelung der lebensräume durch bebauung... 


ontopic:
solang ich weiterhin dermaßen blank bin und bleibe, haben die alpen von mir persönlich erstmal nichts zu befürchten 

gruß


----------



## AK13 (24. Januar 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> OK, OK erwischt. Ich werde also den Kühlschrank, den ich letzten Sommer mit dem Moutainbike auf die Rigi geschleppt habe um ihn dort wild zu entsorgt, wieder runterradeln.
> Hoffentlich nehmen all die Wanderer dann auch ihre alten Autoreifen wieder mit die sich dort oben meterhoch stapeln.
> 
> Sorry



Hab ich doch richtig gesehen, hubabuba mit einem Kühlschrank. Also, Du weißt, was Du zu tun hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (25. Januar 2006)

Von wegen nur Vorurteile:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2424140&postcount=7

Das ist ein typischer Kandidat der Rauf/Runter-Fraktion, das es andere gibt streite ich nicht ab. Ich könnte wetten wenn man hier genügend sucht findet man ruckzuck genügend die das Vorurteil untermauern und eine Tatsache daruas machen.


----------



## hubabuba (25. Januar 2006)

wurstendbinder schrieb:
			
		

> GLETSCHER?!?
> 
> ontopic:
> solang ich weiterhin dermaßen blank bin und bleibe, haben die alpen von mir persönlich erstmal nichts zu befürchten


Quatschkopf. Vergleiche mal die jährliche Niederschlagsmenge über dem Alpenraum mit der im "ewigen Eis" gebundenen Wassermenge.
Der restlichen Quark ist es nicht mal wert zitiert zu werden. Kehrt erst mal ein ganz klein wenig vor der eigenen Türe. In Sachen ökologischem Gewissen und Verhalten nehmen es die Schweizer mit euch Dreckschleudern locker auf.

Im Namen der Alpen bedanke ich mich herzlich für Deine Abwesenheit. Wir, also die Alpen und die Locals, werden Dich nicht vermissen.


----------



## Onkel_D (25. Januar 2006)

Sag mal, geht's noch? Du versuchst hier, pauschal eine Gruppe MTB'ler moralisch unter die andere zu stellen, 


			
				KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> ... gerade die Downhill/Freeride Fraktion hat uns schon arg in Verruf gebracht, es gab Zeiten da war man gern gesehen, da gab es aber solche Freaks noch nicht.


zerrst dann irgendeinen User hier persönlich an den Pranger und meinst dann damit irgendwas allgemeines zu beweisen? 





			
				KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Von wegen nur Vorurteile:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2424140&postcount=7
> 
> Das ist ein typischer Kandidat der Rauf/Runter-Fraktion, das es andere gibt streite ich nicht ab. Ich könnte wetten wenn man hier genügend sucht findet man ruckzuck genügend die das Vorurteil untermauern und eine Tatsache daruas machen.


  
Dass Du Downhill und Freeride nicht magst, ist ja deine Sache, aber bloß weil Du's nicht kennst hier eine Gruppe MTBler, die eine andere Variante desselben Sports betreiben abzuwerten und dabei auch noch Leute hier persönlich vorzuführen ...  Ich könnt :kotz:

Schau mal über'n Tellerrand und fass dir an die eigene Nase, ******könig!


----------



## schnellejugend (25. Januar 2006)

Wenn irgendein Wanderer im Wanderforum einen Radfahrer präsentiert der gerade sein Papier in die Landschaft wirft, dann denke kann er nach deiner Auffassung mit bestem Gewissen sagen: Guck, genau so sind sie,die Radfahrer(inkl. der radwandernden Nomaden). 
Ich habe nur das erste Posting deines Links gelesen und weis nicht warum ich schockiert sein sollte. Selbst wenn, Aussage soviel wert wie die oben.


----------



## akeem (25. Januar 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Quatschkopf. Vergleiche mal die jährliche Niederschlagsmenge über dem Alpenraum mit der im "ewigen Eis" gebundenen Wassermenge.
> Der restlichen Quark ist es nicht mal wert zitiert zu werden. Kehrt erst mal ein ganz klein wenig vor der eigenen Türe. In Sachen ökologischem Gewissen und Verhalten nehmen es die Schweizer mit euch Dreckschleudern locker auf.
> 
> Im Namen der Alpen bedanke ich mich herzlich für Deine Abwesenheit. Wir, also die Alpen und die Locals, werden Dich nicht vermissen.



 
Ätsch, ich komm weiterhin und wenn ich gerade mal keinen Bock hab eine Tour zu fahren setz' ich mich in voller Montur in die Parsennbahn, lass mich zusammen mit all den Wanderern aufs Weissfluhjoch fahren und zieh dann eine 17 Km lange Bremsspur bis nach Klosters. Natürlich nicht ohne vorher meinen kompletten Müll loszuwerden, um die örtliche Abfallgebühr zu sparen. Selbstverständlich erschreck ich beim Downhill auch noch ein paar Wanderer, rotte ein paar endemische Arten aus und pack ein Murmeli bis es quieckt.
Du darfst mich dann auch wieder Sauschwabe nennen.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (25. Januar 2006)

Wieso bist du so aggressiv und teilweise unsachlich onkel? 
ich habe nie gesagt das ich FR/DHler nicht mag und wenn man einmal! einen Trail herunterfährt und Spaß hat und danach einen anderen nimmt ist das doch in ORdnung. Es geht aber um dieses maschinell perfektionierte hoch und runter geheize an der gleichen Stelle in einem sowieso schon ausgemergelten und inflationären naturraum. 
Als ich  darauf hingewiesen habe kam als Pauschalausage: das gibt es nicht, das sind vorurteile.
Offensichtlich ist aber das Videos von Kaninchen die durch Federgabeln gefetzt werden oder das planen nach shuttle/lift-service der Natur gegenüber eben nicht den Respekt erbringt den sie eigentlich verdient. Gerade bei solchen aussagen, wie bei einigen anderen bzgl. beinaheunfällen, gewaltandrohungen oder alleinherrschaftsansprüchen gegenüber anderen auf den Trails sticht nun einmal immer wieder die DH/FR Fraktion unrühmlich hervor, aber wie weiter oben schon gesagt: es gibt auch sehr viele auf die dies nicht zutrifft.


----------



## Jobal (25. Januar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso bist du so aggressiv und teilweise unsachlich onkel?
> ich habe nie gesagt das ich FR/DHler nicht mag und wenn man einmal! einen Trail herunterfährt und Spaß hat und danach einen anderen nimmt ist das doch in ORdnung. Es geht aber um dieses maschinell perfektionierte hoch und runter geheize an der gleichen Stelle in einem sowieso schon ausgemergelten und inflationären naturraum.
> Als ich  darauf hingewiesen habe kam als Pauschalausage: das gibt es nicht, das sind vorurteile.
> Offensichtlich ist aber das Videos von Kaninchen die durch Federgabeln gefetzt werden oder das planen nach shuttle/lift-service der Natur gegenüber eben nicht den Respekt erbringt den sie eigentlich verdient. Gerade bei solchen aussagen, wie bei einigen anderen bzgl. beinaheunfällen, gewaltandrohungen oder alleinherrschaftsansprüchen gegenüber anderen auf den Trails sticht nun einmal immer wieder die DH/FR Fraktion unrühmlich hervor, aber wie weiter oben schon gesagt: es gibt auch sehr viele auf die dies nicht zutrifft.



Ist schon klar, Du diskutierst rein sachlich, nenn mal eine Quelle in der, wo von DH/FR o. allgm. durch MTB induzierte Erosion die Rede ist. Oder bist Du so ein ein guter Geologe, daß allein Deine Aussage Garant für Sachlichkeit ist?

Weißt Du woher MTB überhaupt kommt, wie es sich entwickelt hat?  Ohne DH hättest Du keine Ausrede mit einem Rad durch die Berge zu gondeln.

Typen wie Dich kann ich nicht verstehen, wenn Dir der Naturaspekt das wichtigste an Deinem Sport ist, warum fährst Du MTB? Wandern ist langsamer u. Du kannst die Natur abseits jeder Wege genießen.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Onkel_D (25. Januar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso bist du so aggressiv und teilweise unsachlich onkel?


Weil ich noch nie erlebt habe, dass ein Forumsmitglied den Post eines anderen Mitgliedes (ich schätze mal sogar ohne sein Wissen), völlig aus dem Zusammenhang reißt, in einen anderen Thread stellt und dann sagt: schaut mal hier der Kerl, das ist so ein schlechtes Beispiel. Also noch mal:
*Das geht gar nicht!*. Das verstößt gegen die Grundregeln des einigermaßen vernünftigen Miteinander im Forum. Und ich finde es einfach unglaublich, wie unreflektiert du zwischen gutem (also deinem) MTBen und schlechtem (also dem von der DH/FR-Fraktion, die "uns" ja schon so arg in Verruf gebracht hat) MTBen unterscheidest, und damit eine komplette Gruppe (ja, die halbherzige, nachgeschobene Einschränkung "es gibt sicher auch andere" habe ich gelesen) abqualifiziertst. Das geht auch gar nicht.
Sachlich genug?


----------



## KaschmirKönig (25. Januar 2006)

Wie schon so oft gesagt, es fängt im kleinen an und ich finde eine  "zerschlatzte" Wiese nicht schön, das habe ich aber schon viel weiter zuvor beschrieben und das ist meine Ansicht.
Ich begreife nicht warum du einen Konflikt suchst und mich angreifst, on topic betrachtet geht es nur geringfügig um Erosion und im schwerpunkt um ein touristische Infrastruktur sowie um den Klimawandel. Die Erderwärmung wird nun einmal durch menschliche Energieerzeugung unverhältnismäßig forciert.
Beispiele für vermeidbare Klimabelastungen sind nun einmal das weglassen von shuttleservice und lift für biker und skifahrer, wenn das verboten oder unerschwinglich wird geht als nebenprodukt die erosion zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (25. Januar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon so oft gesagt, es fängt im kleinen an und ich finde eine  "zerschlatzte" Wiese nicht schön, das habe ich aber schon viel weiter zuvor beschrieben und das ist meine Ansicht.
> Ich begreife nicht warum du einen Konflikt suchst und mich angreifst, on topic betrachtet geht es nur geringfügig um Erosion und im schwerpunkt um ein touristische Infrastruktur sowie um den Klimawandel. Die Erderwärmung wird nun einmal durch menschliche Energieerzeugung unverhältnismäßig forciert.
> Beispiele für vermeidbare Klimabelastungen sind nun einmal das weglassen von shuttleservice und lift für biker und skifahrer, wenn das verboten oder unerschwinglich wird geht als nebenprodukt die erosion zurück.



Also der Shuttleservice macht auch meiner Meinung den Großteil der Treibhausemissionen aus. So ein typischer europäischer Diesel-Kleinbus ohne Partikelfilter ist schließlich die Umweltsau schlechthin.
Was sind da schon die paar Millionen Liter Kerosin, die tausende Linienflieger täglich in die Stratosphäre blasen, wo sie die Ozonschicht vernichten. Und wen interessieren da noch die paar Ölquellen, die im Irak Jahr für Jahr abfakeln, von den bei der Brandrodung außer Kontrolle geratenen Waldbränden ganz zu schweigen. 
Und wo wir schonmal dabei sind könnt ihr den Chinesen ja sagen, dass sie ihre Kohle nicht verheitzen sollen und das Cadmium Schlamm nicht in die Flüsse gehört. 

Wobei dass in den letzen Jahrzenten in Deutschland bzw. Europa der Ausstoß von Treibhausgansen um ein Drittel verringert wurde, ist ja auch keine Leistung, solange Mr. Bush und Konsorten das Klimaprotokol von Kioto nicht akzeptieren und dort immer noch mehr Treibhausgase produziert werden. Der Großteil der Amis lebt heute noch in unisolierten Bretterbuden, da ist es natürlich unverständlich, dass wir uns in D. überhaupt noch trauen Auto zu fahren....


----------



## Onkel_D (25. Januar 2006)

@Kaschmirkönig:
Ok ok, also: letzter Versuch: ich habe nichts gegen oder für deine Theorien zur Erosion oder sonstigem gesagt. Dazu habe ich irgendwo 20 Posts weiter oben was geschrieben und ich glaube, da sind die Argumente ausgetauscht.

Ich habe mich zu deiner Art geäußert, *wie* du hier diskutierst und wie du hier Leute (gruppenweise und einzeln/persönlich) versuchst *abzuqualifizieren*. Lies noch mal die Stellen, die ich von dir zitiert habe - vielleicht mit ein Bisschen Abstand.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (25. Januar 2006)

Manni, ICh glaube weder du noch ich können Einfluss auf Fluggesellschaften oder China nehmen. Ein Shuttlebus ist im übrigen trotzdem eine gute Idee, besser ein Shuttlebus mit mehreren als wenn jeder einzeln mit dem PKW fährt. Aber vom Prinzip her ist das doch unnötig, man kann den Berg nun wirklich auch hochfahren, das finde ich unverhältnismäßig.
Ich wollte damit den Poster nicht diskreditieren oder DH/Freerider im allgemeine abqualifizieren aber es wird ja in den Diskussionen immer so getan als ob man selbst immer ein Engel ist und alles was Kritik ist Vorurteile und haltlose Unterstellungen. Der Link auf seine Aussage ist also beweisführend und nicht bösartig gemeint.
Es gibt nun einmal Freaks und Rowdys, wie im CC eben auch aber irgendetwas muss ja diese MTB Hetze initialisiert haben, in den 90ern war es doch auch nicht so.


----------



## polo (25. Januar 2006)

ich gebe hier gleich ne runde lindenblütentee aus!


----------



## Manni (25. Januar 2006)

Oft liegt es garnicht daran, dass die Jungs Rowdies sind, da mangelt es einfach nur an der Fahrtechnik. 
Das seh ich hier auf jeder Ausfahrt, um enge Kurven/Serpentinen wird dann mal eben mit dem blockierenden Hinterrad rumgerutscht.   Wie die dann nach einer Saison aussehen ist ja klar  

Aber ich werde das mit meinen Konsorten dieses Jahr üben. Wir wollen dieses Jahr auch in die Alpen, genauer in die Schweiz und sind 7 Mann. Ob wir nun mit zwei Autos oder mit der Bahn fahren hängt eben auch vom Preis ab. Solange die "umweltfreundliche" Bahn aber noch teurer ist als das Auto wird man da nicht drumherrum kommen.
Allerdings kann ich euch soweit beruhigen: Wir werden auf keinen Fall einen diese Billigflieger nehmen  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Jobal (25. Januar 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> ich gebe hier gleich ne runde lindenblütentee aus!



Waffen wären besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (25. Januar 2006)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Waffen wären besser



noch besser: ARGUMENTE ...


----------



## Jobal (25. Januar 2006)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> noch besser: ARGUMENTE ...


die gingen den Ökofuzzis schon auf der ersten Seite aus


----------



## hubabuba (25. Januar 2006)

Du, Kashmirwolle ist verdammt unökologisch und Ausdruck von blankem, dekadentem und unreflektiertem Konsumverhalten, Du. Du, Das macht mich jetzt aber echt betroffen, Du.
Taufe Dich doch bitte in ÖkoWolleAusLokalerNaturnaherUndTiergerechterHaltungKönig um.
Noch besser wäre RecyclingWolleAusAltenPutzlappenKönig.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Januar 2006)

fakt ist, daß im jahrhundert-sommer 2003, als ich aufm gipfel vom piz bernina stand (4048m) es gut und gerne 8 grad waren. das ist einfach zu warm. größtes problem zu dem zeitpunkt war der rote sand, den die wüstenstürme aus nordafrika heranfrachten und der sich dann wie eine absorberschicht über die eh schon zu warmen alteisschichten legt. dieser erwärmt sich dann durch die sonneneinstrahlung und speichert die hitze und bewirkt damit auch in der nacht ein abtauen, anstelle eines wiedergefrierens. 

leute, vergleicht mal die länge der gletscher vor 100 jahren mit heute. es gibt aufnahmen vom morteratsch-gletscher von damals, da kriegstes mit der angst zu tun. kein wunder, daß viele skigebiete heute im sommer die gletscher großflächig mit weißen planen abdecken.

anbei ein photo, welches das problem mit dem wüstensand schön zeigt:






@kaschmirirgendwas: du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, daß die DH-biker jetzt für diese erosion verantwortlich zu machen sind, ja?


----------



## polo (25. Januar 2006)

jo, und frag' mal den ötzi, wie er das findet, daß sein eisiges grab nun weg ist...


----------



## marco (25. Januar 2006)

wo ist die diskussion hin?  

Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Onkel_D (25. Januar 2006)

Dann nimm sie doch wieder auf...

also:


Für das Schmelzen der Gletscher sind wir MTBer (und ich meine jetzt Hoch- und Runterfahrer) sicherlich nicht primär verantwortlich.
Messner hat in vielen Punkten Recht, ist aber - da er als Vorreiter des Bergtourismus gelten darf und in seinen jüngeren Jahren auch das "immer höher, immer schneller, immer weiter" betrieben hat, sicherlich nur halb glaubwürdig
Jeder hat die Möglichkeit und die Pflicht, verantwortungsbewusst mit den Bergen umzugehen, aber die meisten von uns sehen es auch als ihr Recht, die Berge als aktives Erholungsgebiet zu nutzen.
Wir hatten auch noch mehr, aber als kleine Zusammenfassung der gängigsten Meinungen und so grob zur Erdung und zum Weitermachen sollte das wieder Futter geben, oder?

Ach ja, noch eine Ergänzung von mir:

Jeder sollte bei sich selber anfangen, aber wenn er das sagt, meint jeder damit natürlich die anderen. Klar, oder?


----------



## KaschmirKönig (25. Januar 2006)

ja marco schade. und genau aus dieser uneinsicht wäre es echt angebracht die alpen für touristen zu sperren, fast jeder wähnt sich im recht und ist uneinsichtig bzw. was noch schlimmer ist, macht sich über seine diskussionspartner lustig. 

hi tricknology, das mit dem sand ist sehr interessant. war das schon immer so oder verlagern sich die winde in letzter zeit anders durch dne klimawandel?
Nein, solche Erosion entsteht natürlich nicht durch DH/FR, aber wenn mehrere gruppen dutzene male am tag den gleichen trail fahren kannst du mir nicht erzählen das keine erosion stattfindet. Erosion an sich ist ja auch nicht schlimm, das ist in der Natur vorgesehen. Wildschweine graben ja auch wie die Weltmeister, wenn das ein paar Biker machen ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm und wenn es keine Probleme in der Region gibt können das auch mehrere machen aber es gibt auch ein Maß das überschritten werden kann und das passiert nun einmal in den Alpen und Schuld daran ist das nutzende Konglomerat aus Wanderern, Skifahrern, Bergsteigern und nicht zu letzt Bikern. Ausserdem kann mir keiner erzählen der ein DH/FR Bike hat damit nicht in der freien Natur ohne Weg oder zumindest auf einer Skipiste zu fahren, sonst hat das Rad keinen Sinn

ps: Kaschmirgebirge ^^ nicht wolle


----------



## KaschmirKönig (25. Januar 2006)

> Messner hat in vielen Punkten Recht, ist aber - da er als Vorreiter des Bergtourismus gelten darf und in seinen jüngeren Jahren auch das "immer höher, immer schneller, immer weiter" betrieben hat, sicherlich nur halb glaubwürdig



Messner lebt aber für die Berge und die Natur, ich glaube kaum das man ihn als Vorreiter des Bergtourismus sehen sollte, dann wären ja alle Expeditionen Vorreiter vom Tourismus. Er hat es sich bestimmt nicht herausgesucht das ihn alle als Vorbild nehmen und ihm nacheifern und ich glaube auch das er es bereut was er "angerichtet" hat. 
Er kritisiert ja auch nicht den Radfahrer an sich sondern wirklich die Schikimiki-Biker, was mich allerdings wirklich erschreckt hat ist die Ausage das zahlende Berggäste willkommen sind, ich glaube da liegt er sehr falsch.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (25. Januar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Messner lebt aber für die Berge und die Natur, ich glaube kaum das man ihn als Vorreiter des Bergtourismus sehen sollte, dann wären ja alle Expeditionen Vorreiter vom Tourismus. Er hat es sich bestimmt nicht herausgesucht das ihn alle als Vorbild nehmen und ihm nacheifern und ich glaube auch das er es bereut was er "angerichtet" hat.
> Er kritisiert ja auch nicht den Radfahrer an sich sondern wirklich die Schikimiki-Biker, was mich allerdings wirklich erschreckt hat ist die Ausage das zahlende Berggäste willkommen sind, ich glaube da liegt er sehr falsch.



dennoch wärs wirklich ökologischer, gar nicht auf irgendwelche berge zu klettern. auch kollege messner ist wahrscheinlich nicht zu fuß aus d in richtung himalaya gelatscht, sondern mit irgendwelchen (wahrscheinlich nicht sehr ökologisch wertvollen) verkehrsmitteln. dito in die aplpen zu fahren umd dort zu biken ist auch ein ökologisches sch...egalstatement. ich fahre ca 3mal im jahr an den gardasee, dort auch quer durchs gemüse, ab und an den gleichen weg öfter. ich schmeiße keine riegelpapiere, schläuche oder anderen krams weg, bin aber trotzdem eigentlich ne umweltsau. außerdem könnte ich schwören, dass meine 4 bikes nicht auf dem baum gewachsen sind.
zu rennen fahren am wochenende? hmm, auch nicht muy natur-korrekt. dann bin ich wohl einer dieser schickimicki-biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Januar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> hi tricknology, das mit dem sand ist sehr interessant. war das schon immer so oder verlagern sich die winde in letzter zeit anders durch dne klimawandel?


das kann ich nicht beurteilen, da müßtest du mal mit einem meteorologen sprechen. der bergführer aber meinte, dem wäre so. khamsin oder wie dieser wind heißt, ist eigentlich ziemlich kalkulierbar, aber dieses phänomen hat sich in den letzten jahren, wie viele andere auch (el nino, golfstrom, etc.pp.), verändert. und zwar nicht zum guten. auch sind die durchschnittstemperaturen im sommer in den alpen viel zu hoch. 2003 lag die 0-grad-grenze häufig gut über 5000m. das ist in solchen permafrostböden ganz schlecht, denn dann geht es erst richtig los mit der erosion. ständiger steinschlag, abtauen von alteis und altschnee, usw. 
wir konnten einige routen nicht mehr gehen/klettern, weil die zu gefährlich geworden waren. vor 5-10 jahren waren die kein problem. 




			
				KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, solche Erosion entsteht natürlich nicht durch DH/FR, aber wenn mehrere gruppen dutzene male am tag den gleichen trail fahren kannst du mir nicht erzählen das keine erosion stattfindet. Erosion an sich ist ja auch nicht schlimm, das ist in der Natur vorgesehen.


erosion durch fahrradfurchen ist wirklich sehr nachrangig. die alpen wachsen im jahr einige cm durch tektonischen plattendruck, das nivelliert sich wieder. der gletschreschwund ist wesentlich schlimmer.



			
				KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Schuld daran ist das nutzende Konglomerat aus Wanderern, Skifahrern, Bergsteigern und nicht zu letzt Bikern. Ausserdem kann mir keiner erzählen der ein DH/FR Bike hat damit nicht in der freien Natur ohne Weg oder zumindest auf einer Skipiste zu fahren, sonst hat das Rad keinen Sinn


die aktivitäten sehe ich nicht als hauptproblem, zumindest in der schweiz wirst du keine großen chancen mit skigebietserweiterungen haben. eher werden die piten voller, weil vorhandene kapazitäten erweitert werden. als hauptproblem sehe ich in den alpentälern die massiven anstiege bei transit und an-/abreise von touristen. d

ie güter sind dort ja schon meist auf der schiene. in ein paar jahrzehnten haben wir dann auch die alpenmetro als zusätzliche entlastung. aber die alpen bestehen eben nicht nur aus CH, sondern auch A, FR, I etc. und vor allem die letzten beiden kümmern sich einen scheiß drum. bei denen zählt nur business.



			
				KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> ps: Kaschmirgebirge ^^ nicht wolle


jo, biste im kaschmir rumgeradelt und hast osama getroffen oder wie?


----------



## dertutnix (25. Januar 2006)

nur ein paar thesen:

JEDER beeinträchtigt ÜBERALL die landschaft/den naturraum
insofern sind die alpen genau so betroffen wie der kleine wald um die ecke oder die wiese beim nachbarn oder der strand 

freerider zerstören genauswenig oder -viel wie z.b. ein tourenfahrer oder ein cc-racer!
hier kommt es nicht auf das rad oder die gruppe an, sondern alleinig auf den einzelnen.
verallgemeinerungen sind daher nicht konstruktiv, sondern provozieren, was einer nüchternen diskussion eher hinderlich ist

klimaveränderungen gab es immer schon und wird es auch weiter geben.
fakt ist aber auch: der mensch beschleunigt dies ungemein

eine bewusste konzentration von aktivitäten kann durchaus positive auswirkungen auf die benachbarten flächen haben.
insofern ist eine massierung eines berges bei gleichzeitiger entscheidung, die umgebung nicht touristisch, etwa durch mechanische aufstiegshilfen, zu erschliessen, durchaus überlegenswert

wer nimmt sich das recht zu entscheiden, dass die eine sportliche betätigung gut ist, eine andere nicht?
entscheidend ist nach  wie vor das die bewegung ausführende individuum, die bewegungsart ist zunächst zweitrangig!
bsp: der die serpentinen abschneidende wanderer, der in einen schutzwald durchfahrende skitourengeher, der in der dämmerung nahe wildwechsel fahrende biker, der über eine gruppe von steinböcken fliege paraglider 
warum soll es besser sein, handball in einer halle zu spielen? in einem schwimmbad seine distanzen abzukraulen? auf einer tartanbahn seine runden zu ziehen? mit 21 anderen über eine fussballplatz zu laufen?
schon mal überlegt, was in den sport investiert wird? und wie wenig davon für die aktivitäten im gebirge abfällt?

hat nicht jeder das recht, sich selber in frage zu stellen und sich neu zu orientieren? evtl vom saulus zum paulus zu werden, weil die person eben für sich den alten weg als irrweg erkannt hat.
ist er deswegen weniger glaubhaft oder berechtigt?


waum darf man nicht über eine wiese fahren, wenn auf dieser nicht nur 1jährige kühe stehen?

was hat die rote waldameise davon, dass sie existiert und keiner sieht's
persönlich und beruflich bekomme ich "erklärungsnotstände", wenn ich einen auf einer tour auf einem wanderweg z.b. in einer kurve driften oder ihn mit blockiertem reifen abbremsen seh. dies ist u.a. ein kritisches verhalten und sollte vermieden/abgestellt werden, hier fehlt wahrscheinlich noch eine art "ehrenkodex". 
gleichzeitig aber muss man sich klarmachen, was dies für die umwelt bedeutet und warum z.b. ich gegen "shreddern o.ä." bin: ich möchte, dass ein weg auch nach mir noch möglichst vielen anderen wegenutzern ohne schäden zur verfügung stehen und ich setze mich für ein positives mountainbikerbild bei anderen nutzergruppen ein.
für die "natur", in wahrheit handelt es sich aber zu 99% um eine inwertgesetzte landschaft, meist um kulturlandschaft,´ sind diese von einigen bikern verursachten schäden meist weniger auswirkend. wobei völlig klar ist, dass es im kleinräumlichen natürlich verherende auswirkungen haben kann

für mich ist fakt: der mensch wird die erde verändern. 
muss ich jetzt daheim bleiben?
ist es nachhaltiger, auf aktivitäten im gebirge zu verzichten oder ist es nachhaltiger sich gerade durch die aktivitäten im gebirge für die einzigartigkeit dieser landschaften zu begeistern und sich durch individuelles handeln für ihren erhalt einzusetzen?

einmal mehr: respect your playground*

* danke mattesm für den spruch


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Januar 2006)

@all

Auch von mir ein paar Anmerkungen:



			
				marco schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist die diskussion hin?
> 
> Schade eigentlich.


Marco,

mir fehlen Informationen über das Ziel der Diskussion: 

Sollen Argumente ausgetauscht werden ? Sollen dann die Argumente des jeweils anderen Diskussionspartners ad absurdum geführt werden? Sollen Verhaltensregeln für MTB´er erarbeitet werden (die gibt es doch schon hier im Forum)? Sollen alle Mißstände auf der Welt aufgeführt und angeprangert werden ?  Suchen wir anschließend gemeinsam Lösungswege für solch unterschiedlichen Probleme wie Klimakatastrophe, Arbeitslosigkeit, Überbevölkerung der Erde, Ungleichverteilung des Reichtums auf der Welt .......



Zum Tourismus ist eigentlich zu sagen:

Sobald der erste Tourist sein Ziel erreicht hat, ist es zerstört. 

Wollen wir deshalb wieder wie im Mittelalter leben: In den Alpen auf Bauernhöfen ohne Strom und fließendes Wasser am Rande des Existenzminimums ? Ist mir Umweltschutz (hier verstanden als unberührte Natur, in die kein Mensch eindringen darf) wichtiger als Verarmung/Verelendung der Bevölkerung (ggf. in Entwicklungsländern sogar wichtiger als Überleben)? 

Grundsätzlich fehlen mir aber Informationen, was die Diskussion hier bewirken soll.

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## akeem (25. Januar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> ja marco schade. und genau aus dieser uneinsicht wäre es echt angebracht die alpen für touristen zu sperren [...]



Vielleicht denkst Du über solche Aussagen nochmal nach. Mir jedenfalls hat Deine Forderung eine zu radikale Richtung, bei der sich mir ehrlichgesagt meine freiheitsliebenden Nackenhaare aufstellen. Als nächstes sperren wir dann nämlich Deutschland für Touristen und Zuwanderer und womöglich ziehen wir an unseren Landesgrenzen die Mauer wieder hoch, damit keiner rein und raus kann...



			
				KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, solche Erosion entsteht natürlich nicht durch DH/FR, aber wenn mehrere gruppen dutzene male am tag den gleichen trail fahren kannst du mir nicht erzählen das keine erosion stattfindet.



Hier sollten wir mal einen Fachmann fragen, wie sich Erosion definiert. Für mich sind Reifenspuren, die nach dem nächsten Regen oder Winter nicht mehr zu sehen sind, noch keine Erosion (ich lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren).



			
				KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem kann mir keiner erzählen der ein DH/FR Bike hat damit nicht in der freien Natur ohne Weg oder zumindest auf einer Skipiste zu fahren, sonst hat das Rad keinen Sinn



Doch ich erzähle es Dir !! Für mich (und die Leute die ich kenne), ist es selbstverständlich, dass ich sowohl mit dem Tourenbike als auch mit dem Freerider auf Wegen bleibe und nicht querfeldein fahre. Es wäre hilfreich mit dem Pauschalisieren aufzuhören, vor allem da Du anscheinend nicht wirklich ein Experte bist, was DH und FR angeht.




			
				trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> fakt ist, daß im jahrhundert-sommer 2003, als ich aufm gipfel vom piz bernina stand (4048m) es gut und gerne 8 grad waren. das ist einfach zu warm. größtes problem zu dem zeitpunkt war der rote sand, den die wüstenstürme aus nordafrika heranfrachten und der sich dann wie eine absorberschicht über die eh schon zu warmen alteisschichten legt. dieser erwärmt sich dann durch die sonneneinstrahlung und speichert die hitze und bewirkt damit auch in der nacht ein abtauen, anstelle eines wiedergefrierens.



Fakt ist auch, dass wir 2005 im August, während unserer Alpenüberquerung, auf 2000 Meter Höhe 10 cm Neuschnee und 0 Grad hatten....


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Januar 2006)

akeem schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist auch, dass wir 2005 im August, während unserer Alpenüberquerung, auf 2000 Meter Höhe 10 cm Neuschnee und 0 Grad hatten....


Mag sein, aber der Trend geht klar in Richtung zu hohe Sommertemperaturen.


----------



## wurstendbinder (26. Januar 2006)

guten abend,



			
				hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Die Alpen sind kein natürlicher Wasserspeicher. ... in den Alpen wird genauso viel oder wenig Wasser gespeichert wie anderswo.


diese aussage ist und bleibt falsch



			
				hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> ... Vergleiche mal die jährliche Niederschlagsmenge über dem Alpenraum mit der im "ewigen Eis" gebundenen Wassermenge.



egal wie viel oder wenig eis dort oben liegt, ZUR ZEIT IST (noch) einiges an wasser dort gespeichert



			
				hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Der restlichen Quark ist es nicht mal wert zitiert zu werden.



wieso auch solltest du etwas zitieren, dass du nicht im geringsten verstanden hast?



			
				hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> In Sachen ökologischem Gewissen und Verhalten nehmen es die Schweizer mit euch Dreckschleudern locker auf



ihr seid wahrlich ein übervolk  



			
				hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Im Namen der Alpen bedanke ich mich herzlich für Deine Abwesenheit.


bitte



			
				hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Wir, also die Alpen und die Locals, werden Dich nicht vermissen.


  

tschö


----------



## marco (26. Januar 2006)

Die Diskussion hat keine klare Richtung. Es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn wer hier schreibt den Artikel in der National Geographic gelesen hätte, insbesondere was Messner schreibt. 

Es geht nicht ums Biken und Erosion, sondern um die Alpen und die Folgen des Massentourismus, wie man sie schützen kann und wie man über den Urlaub dort denkt.

Lassen wir bitte auch den Local-Blödsinn weg. Das Massentourismus gibt es überall, auch in der Schweiz. S. Moritz wird in der NG genau als Beispiel für die Ski-Schickeria genommen. Oder wollen wir vielleicht das Matterhorn oder Grindelwald als Beispiel nehmen?


----------



## swe68 (26. Januar 2006)

akeem schrieb:
			
		

> ....Fakt ist auch, dass wir 2005 im August, während unserer Alpenüberquerung, auf 2000 Meter Höhe 10 cm Neuschnee und 0 Grad hatten....



Kein Argument, es sei denn, du meinst, das bißchen Schnee an einem Tag schützt die Gletscher vor dem Abschmelzen
Merke - eine Schneeschicht (weiß) reflektiert Sonnenlicht und schützt den Gletscher.

Ansonsten: Ich werde den Artikel erstmal lesen, bevor ich mich in die Diskussion einklinke


----------



## dubbel (26. Januar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich könnte wetten wenn man hier genügend sucht findet man ruckzuck genügend die das Vorurteil untermauern und eine Tatsache daruas machen.


na und?! 

ich wette, wenn ich lange genug suche, finde ich mehr als genügend posts, die belegen, das tourer die umweltschädlichste fraktion sind. 
alles eine frage, was man sich rauspickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (26. Januar 2006)

Was hebt eigentlich den Rad- und Ski-Schiki-Micki vom gern gesehenen Rad- und Skifahrern ab. Muss dafür ein teures Auto unter den Sportgeräten montiert sein, muss das Gerät selbst einen bestimmten Preis überschreiten, müssen die Bekleideung aus Kunstfaser und extrateuer sein oder alles zusammen. Der Schiki-Micki ist ein blödes Feindbild von dem man sich positiv abheben kann, mehr nicht.

Ich könnte mir Wanderer vorstellen die Rad- und Skifahrer per se als Schiki-Micki betrachten.


----------



## dertutnix (26. Januar 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> ... insbesondere was Messner schreibt.



wobei interssant ist, dass messner gerade das HOCHGEBIRGE nennt, also durchaus nochmal eine spezifizierung der alpen




			
				marco schrieb:
			
		

> ... sondern um die Alpen und die Folgen des Massentourismus, wie man sie schützen kann und wie man über den Urlaub dort denkt.


ehrgeiziges ziel  

der artikel der NG-D ist interessant, neues beinhaltet er aber nicht. v.a. ist er magazinbedingt journalistisch geschrieben und verwässert etwas das thema.

wer sich ernsthaft mit dem thema auseinandersetzen will, dem empfehle ich etwa lektüren wie z.b. cipra deutschland e.v.,  Verein zum Schutz der Bergwelt e.V., mountain wilderness deutschland oder etwa die alpenkonvention

leicht wird man dann erkennen, dass das thema keine isolierte betrachtungsweise einzelner themenfelder erlaubt. gerade an diesem ganzheitlichen ansatz krankt aber auch in der wissenschaft die diskussion ...

drück euch die daumen, dass euch ein ergebnis gelingt, ob sich das das umsetzen lässt, ist wieder eine ganz andere frage ...


----------



## hubabuba (26. Januar 2006)

wurstendbinder schrieb:
			
		

> guten abend,
> 
> 
> diese aussage ist und bleibt falsch
> ...



Durch kindisches Negieren von Aussagen anderer werden die eigenen Aussagen nicht wahrer.
Wie willst Du beurteilen ob ich Deine Aussagen verstanden habe oder nicht? Dumbe rethorische Behauptung.
Das mit dem Übervolk überlassen die Schweizer gerne den Deutschen.
Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass Du nicht den Reifegrad und Arroganzlevel deutscher Studenten repräsentierst. Wobei ich befürchte dass genau das der Fall ist.


----------



## dertutnix (26. Januar 2006)

> Das mit dem Übervolk überlassen die Schweizer gerne den Deutschen.



ups, danke das war's. 
kein interesse bei bsp diesem vokabular, persönlichen angriffen und politischen aussagen ...


----------



## hubabuba (26. Januar 2006)

Beschwer Dich beim wurstendbinder. Ich hab mit solchen Aussagen nichts am Hut. Bitte also in Zukunft das Originalzitat verwenden.


----------



## marco (26. Januar 2006)

hubabuba, ruhig bleiben, ok? Wenn ihr euch streiten wollt, bitte privat, oder vielleicht trefft ihr euch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel_D (26. Januar 2006)

Hier der kostenlose Originalzitateservice:



			
				hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> In Sachen ökologischem Gewissen und Verhalten nehmen es die Schweizer mit euch Dreckschleudern locker auf





			
				hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Übervolk überlassen die Schweizer gerne den Deutschen.





			
				hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mit solchen Aussagen nichts am Hut.



Back on topic:
Ich glaube auch, dass das Thema ein wenig zu weit gefasst ist, um hier in einem Forum zielführend diskutiert zu werden. Aber den Vorschlag von Biking-Flow (war's Post #3?) über die Auswirkungen des Bikens auf den Alpenraum nachzudenken und zu diskutieren, finde ich gut. Ist nur offenbar ein schwierig zu diskutierendes Thema, gell?


----------



## akeem (26. Januar 2006)

Um das Thema endgültig zu beenden:

OnkelD, Du hast bei Deiner Zitierfolge folgendes vergessen (zwischen Zitat 1 und Zitat 2):



			
				wurstendbinder schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seid wahrlich ein übervolk




Ansonsten ist das Thema deswegen so schwierig zu diskutieren, weil es so viele Facetten hat.....


----------



## KaschmirKönig (26. Januar 2006)

soviele Facetten hat es doch gar nicht, die alpen nehmen schaden durch:

- Klimawandel
- Überbevölkerung in Ballungsräumen
- Überbelastung bestimmter Regionen durch Touristen

Facettenreich wird dsa ganze erst wenn man versucht seinen Standpunkt zu legitimieren und sich der Problemstellung gegenüber eine bessere Position versucht zu schaffen um seine eigenen Interessen gewahrt zu wissen.


----------



## polo (26. Januar 2006)

überweidung, abholzung, bodenverdichtung etc.


----------



## tractor (26. Januar 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> na und?!
> 
> ich wette, wenn ich lange genug suche, finde ich mehr als genügend posts, die belegen, das tourer die umweltschädlichste fraktion sind.
> alles eine frage, was man sich rauspickt.



so isses.
Nachdem unter Laborbedingungen bei erhöhter Kohlendioxydgabe ein (minimal) zunehmendes Wachstum an Bäumen festgestellt wurde, gab es in USA eine Argumentation pro erhöhtem Kraftstoffverbrauch. Vergessen hatten die Witzbolde dabei, dass die Auspuffe nicht permanent direkt an Bäume montiert sind und so ein Grossteil der aufwändig erzeugten Abgase nutzlos in der Atmosphäre verpufft.

Zur Argumentation von Herrn Messner fällt mir nix ein, da bin ich echt sprachlos über das, was der (von Steuergeldern) höchst exzellent bezahlte Herr EU Abgeordnete so von sich gibt. Er selber reist ständig in der Weltgeschichte herum und erzählt den Steuerzahlern, wie und wo sie ihre knappe Urlaubszeit verbringen sollen. 
Der Mann sollte mal über die Bedeutung einer Vorbildfunktion nachdenken und zukünftig von Südtirol nach Brüssel und Strassburg wandern oder radeln.


----------



## marco (26. Januar 2006)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mann sollte mal über die Bedeutung einer Vorbildfunktion nachdenken und zukünftig von Südtirol nach Brüssel und Strassburg wandern oder radeln.



grandios!


----------



## Deer_KB1 (26. Januar 2006)

@hubabuba



> Durch kindisches Negieren von Aussagen anderer werden die eigenen Aussagen nicht wahrer.



mit der Aussage hat das die Alpen ein recht grosser Wasserspeicher gerade für Euch sind hat der Wurstbinder schon recht.

Du solltest mal das Schwarzbuch Klimawandel von Dr. Herbert Formayer  (Meteorologe von der Uni Wien) lesen.
Da wird sogar prognostizier das der Rhein in ca. 100 Jahren sehr sehr dürftig ausfallen wird und die Alpenländer extreme Probleme mit der Trinkwasserversorgung bekommen.
Woher hast du deine Info das die Alpen nicht als Trinkwasserreservoir dienen?
/Peter


----------



## hubabuba (27. Januar 2006)

Reden wir jetzt über Trinkwasser oder Wasserrückhaltung zur Vermeidung von Hochwasser oder das Gletschersterben oder was ...
Bitte nicht soviel zusammenschmeissen.
Das Thema Trinkwasser und Gletschersterben sind nochmals zwei gesonderte Themen.
Ich bezog mich auf die langfristige Rückhaltekapazität der Bergregionen an sich und da bleibe ich dabei, dass die Kapazität von Eis und Schnee saisonübergreifend irrelevant ist. Das gilt letztendlich auch für die Trinkwassergewinnung, die auch hier in den Bergen relativ direkt von Niederschlägen abhängig ist. Viel wichtigere Puffer sind hier, wie anderswo auch, Seen und Grundwassersysteme.
Bezüglich der kurzfristigen Rückhaltung zur Vermeidung von Hochwasser bei Niederschlagsspitzen und in der Schneeschmelze hat der Alpenraum dieselben Probleme wie viele andere Flachlandregionen auch. Das sind eher langfristige entstandene Effekte, die nichts mit der touristischen Nutzung zu tun hat. Wie polo richtig bemerkt hat ist das einerseits die landwirtschaftliche Nutzung bis zur Baumgrenze (die schönen Almwiesen sind nichts anderes als Weiden wo früher Bäume waren) und die üblichen Sünden bei Flussbegradigungen, Trockenlegungen von Mooren etc. sowie die grossflächigen Klima- und Umweltverschmutzungseffekte.
Das mit dem Gletschersterben nimmt inzwischen groteske Ausmasse an. Die Gletscher werden behandelt wie gestrandete Wale. Hallo, das ist nur ein Haufen Eis und keine bedrohte Tierart. Wenn ihr so geil auf Gletscher seid, zieht nach Grönland oder wartet auf die nächste Eiszeit. Wenn ihr euch über die Klimaveränderungen Gedanken macht, ok, aber das hat ja nun wirklich nur am Rande was mit dem Thema hier (was war das nochmal??) zu tun.

Mir ist nicht klar was das alles mit der touristischen Nutzung der Bergregionen im allgemeinen und dem Mountenbiken im Besonderen zu tun haben soll.

Beim Verkehr kommt die Hauptbelastung vom Transit- und Güterverkehr. Also auch hier Fehlanzeige.

Was also ist am Alpenraum so besonders???
Er ist genauso dicht besiedelt (mit allen Problemen) und genauso intensiv genutztes Kulturland wie irgendeine andere Region in Mitteleuropa.
Es gibt hier genauso viel oder wenige endemische oder sonstwie besondere Tier- und Pflanzenarten. Der Wasserhaushalt ist nichts besonderes. Der Tourismus ist nicht schlimmer als anderswo. Usw. usw.

Nochmals für alle "Nichtbergbewohner". Wenn ihr was verändern wollt, dann tut das bei euch im Alltag und in eurer eigenen Umgebung. Summa Summarum belastet ihr an eurem Wohnort die Umwelt 11 1/2 Monate im Jahr. Die 2 Wochen Ferien in den Alpen machen den Kohl auch nicht mehr Fett.

Und auch nochmals: bezüglich umweltverträglichem Verhalten können sich speziell die Kollegen aus dem Reich von den Schweizern eine ganz dicke Scheibe abschneiden. Hier ist nicht alles perfekt, aber vieles besser als bei euch. Belehrungen sind da wahrlich fehl am Platz.

Dass es hier so schön ist, und wir da wohnen dürfen wo ihr höchstens im Urlaub hinkommt ist ein ganz anderes Thema. 
Dass das so bleibt, dafür sorgen wir hier schon selbst. Keine Sorge.


----------



## Goodnight (27. Januar 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch nochmals: bezüglich umweltverträglichem Verhalten können sich speziell die Kollegen aus dem Reich von den Schweizern eine ganz dicke Scheibe abschneiden.




Ja und was machen die Schweizer denn so tolles?


----------



## dubbel (27. Januar 2006)

toblerone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (27. Januar 2006)

Z.B. höchste Recyclingrate weltweit. Und zwar tatsächlich recyceln. Nicht wie bei euch mit dem grünen Punkt wo der Müll dann doch auf einer Müllhalde landet.
Und sie verklappen keine Dünnsäure in der Nordsee und fahren nicht 1300km mit dem Auto zum Skifahren und Mountainbiken in die Berge.


----------



## thory (27. Januar 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Z.B. höchste Recyclingrate weltweit. Und zwar tatsächlich recyceln. Nicht wie bei euch mit dem grünen Punkt wo der Müll dann doch auf einer Müllhalde landet.
> Und sie verklappen keine Dünnsäure in der Nordsee und fahren nicht 1300km mit dem Auto zum Skifahren und Mountainbiken in die Berge.



... und ausserdem haben mittlerweile sogar Frauen in allen Kantonen das aktive Wahlrecht ... 

Nein das war natürlich ganz off topic.


----------



## hubabuba (27. Januar 2006)

Das hat den Bergen und Gletschern nicht wirklich geholfen. So neumodisches Zeugs eben ...


----------



## akeem (27. Januar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> soviele Facetten hat es doch gar nicht, die alpen nehmen schaden durch:
> 
> - Klimawandel
> - Überbevölkerung in Ballungsräumen
> ...



Die drei Punkte die Du nennst, treffen weltweit zu und nicht nur für die Alpen. 
[Übertreibungs-Modus an]
Wenn ich jetzt mal versuche zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen, wäre Dein Vorschlag, dass es am besten wäre künftig nur noch zu hause Urlaub zu machen. Autos kommen nicht in Frage und eigentlich dürfte es auch keine Fahrräder mehr geben, aufgrund der energieverschlingenden Produktion. Natürlich dürften auch die Wohnungen nicht mehr beheizt werden (CO2 Austoß -> Klimawandel)....und so weiter und so fort. Die Liste liese sich beliebig fortsetzen....[aus]
Vorschläge wie "Sperren der Alpen für Touristen" würden die Probleme imho lediglich in andere Regionen verlagern. Ganz zu schweigen von den volkswirtschaftlichen Problemen der betroffenen Regionen, die dann sehr schnell dazu führen können, das beim Umwelt und Naturschutz wieder gespart werden muss. Auch hier liesen sich noch wesentlich komlexere Kausalketten bilden.
DAS meinte ich mir facettenreich


----------



## Waschbaer (27. Januar 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Und sie verklappen keine Dünnsäure in der Nordsee...




Und was ist mit Dünnschiss verzapfen in MTB-Foren?


----------



## hubabuba (27. Januar 2006)

Wir reden doch über Schweizer, oder nicht? Welchen Schweizer meinst Du denn nun konkret?


----------



## Waschbaer (27. Januar 2006)

Jaja ich weiss: Du bist gar kein Schweizer!


----------



## hubabuba (27. Januar 2006)

Eben. Wenn de mich flamen willst musste schon was anderes suchen ...


----------



## KaschmirKönig (27. Januar 2006)

> Die drei Punkte die Du nennst, treffen weltweit zu und nicht nur für die Alpen.
> [Übertreibungs-Modus an]
> Wenn ich jetzt mal versuche zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen, wäre Dein Vorschlag, dass es am besten wäre künftig nur noch zu hause Urlaub zu machen. Autos kommen nicht in Frage und eigentlich dürfte es auch keine Fahrräder mehr geben, aufgrund der energieverschlingenden Produktion. Natürlich dürften auch die Wohnungen nicht mehr beheizt werden (CO2 Austoß -> Klimawandel)....und so weiter und so fort. Die Liste liese sich beliebig fortsetzen....[aus]
> Vorschläge wie "Sperren der Alpen für Touristen" würden die Probleme imho lediglich in andere Regionen verlagern. Ganz zu schweigen von den volkswirtschaftlichen Problemen der betroffenen Regionen, die dann sehr schnell dazu führen können, das beim Umwelt und Naturschutz wieder gespart werden muss. Auch hier liesen sich noch wesentlich komlexere Kausalketten bilden.
> DAS meinte ich mir facettenreich



Hallo, radfahren ist nun einmal ein tolles Hobby und das sollte es auch bleiben,  ein Verzicht darauf wäre konsequent aber auch ziemlich unrealistisch. 

Was das Verlagern angeht, es gibt sehr viele Bikeregionen in Deutschland die sich über mehr Touristen freuen würden und die noch genügend Platz bieten den Sport auszuüben ohne kilometerweit mit dem auto fahren zu müssen. von schwarzwald bis erzgebirge, es finden sich überall schöne Mittelgebirge vor der Haustür. Die Fahrstrecke und somit der durch ein Hobby verursachte Schadstoffausstoß würde also beschränkt.
In dem Artikel wurde ja beschrieben das sich gerade die durch Touristen angesiedelte GAstronomie und Tourismusindustrie negativ auffällt, dieses Problem wäre dann ebenfalls gelöst, das würde zwar die Region ärmer machen aber so schlimm ist das nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. Januar 2006)

Und so geht ein eigentlich sinnvoller Beitrag aufgrund einiger Meinungs-Ayatollahs langsam den Bach runter ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Waschbaer (27. Januar 2006)

---------------


----------



## ossatuyu (27. Januar 2006)

Mei oh Mei, wir alle haben Schuld an der Umweltzerstörung unserer "schönen" Alpen. Egal, ob wir nun direkt auf 5 cm Schneeauflage über die kahlgeschorenen Hänge mit dem Snowboard oder Skiern düsen, ob wir auf schönsten Singletrails über Almwiesen biken, dass es nur so staubt, oder auch der Bergwanderer, der auch mal den vorgegebenen Weg verläßt. Auch der Bergsteiger, der seine Haken in die Wand schlägt und sein Apfelkrotzen in der Gegend liegen läßt.  All das ist eine direkte Auswirkung unseres Tuns, allerdings wirken sich der Skigebiets-Erschließungs-Wahn der Alpenländler, die Stauseepläne der gleichen Leute, die Abgasbelastung durch Industrie und Verkehr und natürlich auch die zunehmende Zersiedelung des Kulturraums Alpen auf unsere Umwelt, sprich hier das Gebirge "Alpen" aus. Ebenso muss man neidlos anerkennen, dass sich Gebirge im Laufe der Zeit (auf Millionen Jahre gesehen) auch selbst "zerstören", sprich die Erosion sie einebnen wird. Was will ich damit sagen?
Alles was wir als Menschen tun (oder auch lassen) hat Auswirkungen auf die Natur, die Alpen liegen nun dummerweise direkt mitten in einer der hochtechnisiertesten Regionen unserer Welt. Und sie bieten uns schon seit Jahrhunderten einen schönen Spielplatz für unsere Freizeitaktivitäten. Will man die Alpen also nutzen, so ist ein Schaden für die Natur unabwendbar. Nur sollten alle Nutzer und Nutznießer der Alpen in ihrem Handeln und Denken darauf bedacht sein diese unvermeidlichen Schädigungen des Gebirges so gering wie möglich zu halten. denn auch unsere Kinder und Enkel sollten noch die Möglichkeit vorfinden, ihren Urlaub in den Alpen zu verbringen.
Ach so, und wenn es noch jemand wissen will, ich bin Diplom-Geograph, Fachgebiet Geo-Ökologie, Naturschutzwart bein DAV.
Aber auch begeisterter Bergwanderer, Skifahrer, Snowboarder, Endurofahrer (Motorrad) und natürlich Moutainbiker.
In diesem Sinne: Genießt die Möglichkeiten, die Euch die Alpen bieten, aber geht auch umsichtig damit um.


----------



## dertutnix (27. Januar 2006)

hm, nochmal versuchen???

gibt es einen zusammenhang von umweltzerstörung/-schädigung und mountainbiken? oder anders: kann mountainbiken die alpen schädigen/gefährden?


interessant ist, dass sich nahezu alle (mir bekannten) publikationen und statements hierzu nicht äussern! 
natürlich gibt es wissenschaftliche arbeiten (meist diplomarbeiten, ob diese dann immer den hohen wissenschaftlichen anspruch erfüllen können, lass ich mal offen ...), die sich mit dem "biken" auseinandersetzen, doch kaum mit dem großräumigen bezug "alpen"
mir sind jedenfalls "nur" arbeiten über die kleinräumige erosion oder zur tourismusbedeutung o.ä. bekannt.

und hier greifen dann genau wieder die punkte, dass die "natur" sehr viel mehr selber hier wirkt, als das eine "randgruppe" wie die biker bewirken könnten.
waldsterben gab es immer schon, murenabgänge gab es immer schon, überflutungen gab es immer schon.
klar, dass tw. menschliche aktionen dies dennoch förderten!



ich behaupte mal, dass es nahezu keine naturnahe sportgruppe a'la wanderer, kletterer oder biker usw für sich erreichen könnte, die alpen zu gefährden. nicht einmal die summe dieser sportguppen!

erwiesener massen laufen wir in eine klimaveränderung hinein, die der mensch beschleunigt bzw. evtl. sogar ausgelöst hat (das ist abhängig nach lehrmeinung, der man nachhinkt). 
dies ist global, die alpen sind da fast zu  vernachlässigen (etwa im gegensatz zum regenwald!) 
dennoch: völlig klar, dass es für die betroffenen sehr wohl zu einer katastrophe kommen kann, aber global gesehen ist es eher ein tropfen auf einen heissen stein

deswegen ein "ok, dann ist ja alles egal gefühl" an den tag zu legen, ist aber sicher auch nicht richtig und strikt zu verurteilen!
jeder sollte das beitragen, was er kann. einige können mehr dazu beitragen, andere weniger. aber wesentlich ist doch, dass wir das thema sensibilisieren und auch im wissen unserer verantwortung reagieren.
der biker auf dem trail kann da in den überwiegenden fällen ökologisch betrachtet wenig beeinträchtigen, die meiste schädigung passiert da schon im vorfeld (ökobilanz "bikeherstellung", anfahrt etc)
trotzdem stellen wir fest, dass einige wege ganz offensichtlich unter einer bike-konzentration leiden. ich habe die these bereits formuliert: konzentration führt in den überwiegenden gegenden zu einer reduzierung der beeinträchtigungen. ob das deswegen immer schlimmst ist?

für mich ist klar: ich vermeide umweltschädigendes biken, um den weg nicht über massen zu beeinträchtigen und um mit den anderen wegenutzern gut auszukommen (= positives bikerimage). 
ich bin mir dabei klar, dass jede wegenutzung kleinräumig zu einer veränderung führt/führen kann. ein schlechtes gewissen muss ich aber deswegen nicht zwingend haben.


die forderungen von hardlinern, etwa auch im artikel r. messner, lauten häufig, raus aus dem alpenraum. 
das ist kaum realistisch. 
wer nimmt sich das recht zu entscheiden, dass früher alles besser war? die bergbewohner früher glücklicher waren?
wer meint, dass wir in zeiten allgegenwärtiger informationsüberreize wieder auf einen erreichten status freiwillig verzichten? 
wer hat das recht zu entscheiden, dass bergleute wieder zurück zur maschinenlosen landwirtschaft gehen müssen? 


.... wir können die zeit nicht mehr zurückdrehen. wir müssen uns unserer verantwortung gegenüber unserer umwelt bewusst sein/werden. wichtig ist aber hierbei zu berücksichtigen, dass auch der mensch teil dieser umwelt ist ...


----------



## öcsi (27. Januar 2006)

Ich gebe zu, ich habe nicht alle BEiträge gelesen. Waren einfach zu viele. Aber das zeigt ja von Interesse an der Sache und ist daher erst mal gut. Hoffentlich wiederhole ich jetzt nicht was was schon gesagt wurde.

Die Frage war eben, ob biker die Berge zerstören können. Vielleicht nicht nur die Biker, aber schauen wir mal auf die Menschen. Ich denke ja. Nicht ein einzelner, nicht ein paar hundert oder tausend. Aber hunderttausende, die über Jahre immer wieder kommen, die können schon was anrichten. Nicht unbedingt direkt, Skipisten, Bremsspuren oder so. Aber indirekt, mit Ihren Autos, LIften, Hotels etc, die ganze Infrastruktur, die die Berge "erobert" hat.

Ein Dank hier an den DAV (bei dem ich MItglied bin) dass er hier maßgeblich beigetragen hat und beiträgt. Ursprünglich wollten ein paar Enthusiasten die Berge erschließen. Heute kommen so viele, dass man die Berge fast vor Ihnen schützen muß. Leider kommen jetzt nicht mehr (nur) die Enthusiasten von früher. Die haben sich Zeit genommen die Berge kennenzulernen, zu erleben und zu verstehen. Heute sind es zu wohl >90% "Konsumenten". HIn, rauf, runter, weg. War da sonst noch was?

Aber gut, so ist leider unsere Zeit. Bin ich besser? NIcht viel, aber ich probiere es zumindest. Ich habe halt das Glück, direkt an den Bergen zu wohnen. Also fahre ich die Touren, die ich direkt von zuhause erreichen kann (meistens) um nicht erst ne Stunde mit dem Auto fahren zu müssen. Ich halte mich (fast immer) an existierende WEge. Gibt ja eh mehr als genug.

Kleine Dinge, sicher. Aber wenn alle ein bißchen mehr schauen würden was sie da eigentlich machen oder anrichten wäre schon viel erreicht.

Irgendwann wird der "Bergführerschein" kommen und ich hätte nicht mal was dagegen. Nicht nach dem, was ich in den letzten Jahren hier in den Bergen beobachten durfte. Traurig aber wahr.

Gruss
Öcsi


----------



## rpo35 (27. Januar 2006)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> ...gibt es einen zusammenhang von umweltzerstörung/-schädigung und mountainbiken? oder anders: kann mountainbiken die alpen schädigen/gefährden?...
> der biker auf dem trail kann da in den überwiegenden fällen ökologisch betrachtet wenig beeinträchtigen, die meiste schädigung passiert da schon im vorfeld...


 So ist es...und genau deshalb habe ich, auch nach meinem ersten Alpencross, noch ein gutes Gewissen. Ich habe z.b. vom Start in Grainau, bis zur Ankunft am Gardasee nicht ein mal den Zünschlüssel meines Autos gedreht und jeden Pass per Pedes genommen !
So ähnlich ist es doch auch im Siebengebirge. Da muß man sich von den wandernden Touristen, die per PKW hoch bis hoch zum Ölberg, fahren beschimpfen lassen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstendbinder (27. Januar 2006)

hi leutz,

ich schalte mich wieder ein und bitte nachhaltig um verzeihung (wer ist hier ÜBERVOL*L*  )

bezüglich der behauptungen von hubabuba besteht bei mir noch einges an erklärungsbedarf:



			
				hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Reden wir jetzt über Trinkwasser oder Wasserrückhaltung zur Vermeidung von Hochwasser oder das Gletschersterben oder was ...
> Bitte nicht soviel zusammenschmeissen.
> Das Thema Trinkwasser und Gletschersterben sind nochmals zwei gesonderte Themen.
> Ich bezog mich auf die langfristige Rückhaltekapazität der Bergregionen an sich und da bleibe ich dabei, dass die Kapazität von Eis und Schnee saisonübergreifend irrelevant ist. Das gilt letztendlich auch für die Trinkwassergewinnung, die auch hier in den Bergen relativ direkt von Niederschlägen abhängig ist. Viel wichtigere Puffer sind hier, wie anderswo auch, Seen und Grundwassersysteme.



soso, du bezogst dich...

beim zurückblättern  wird das nicht wirklich klar  

aber



			
				hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Gletschersterben nimmt inzwischen groteske Ausmasse an. Die Gletscher werden behandelt wie gestrandete Wale. Hallo, das ist *nur ein Haufen Eis *und keine bedrohte Tierart. Wenn ihr so geil auf Gletscher seid, zieht nach Grönland oder wartet auf die nächste Eiszeit. Wenn ihr euch über die Klimaveränderungen Gedanken macht, ok, aber das hat ja nun wirklich nur am Rande was mit dem Thema hier (was war das nochmal??) zu tun.



das hast du ausnahmsweise sehr gut gesagt. allen, die diese meinung nicht nachvollziehen können, sei ein gelegentlicher besuch von klimanotizen.de und einiger der dort verlinkten seiten zu empfehlen.

andererseits wiederum



			
				hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt hier genauso viel oder wenige endemische oder sonstwie besondere Tier- und Pflanzenarten.



 aus evolutionsbiologischer, zoo- sowie phytogeographischer sicht eher unwahrscheinlich;
zahlen + quellenangabe bitte

zum abschluss



			
				hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vergleiche mal die jährliche Niederschlagsmenge über dem Alpenraum mit der im "ewigen Eis" gebundenen Wassermenge



konkrete zahlen zur eismasse hab ich auf die schnelle noch nicht gefunden. aber im veit steht folgendes:

das in gletschern, natürlichen und künstlichen seen vorhandene wasser entspricht der 3,5-fachen menge der niederschläge (für das jahr 1980). soviel nochmal zu deiner aussage 





> Die Alpen sind kein natürlicher Wasserspeicher



am besten du blätterst selber mal:






ich gebe zu auch an diesem werk lassen sich kritikpunkte finden, aber vielleicht nennst du mir mal anständige literatur, die deine behauptungen auf ein solides fundament stellen könnten 

es grüßt, unreif und arrogant, der wurstendbinder


----------



## wurstendbinder (27. Januar 2006)

ach ja, ein echtes ontopic hab ich auch noch:

warum nicht die transalp-routen reglementieren wie zb den inkatrail? 





			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Der Weg darf seit 2001 nur noch im Rahmen einer geführten Wanderung begangen werden. 2004 wurde zusätzlich die Zahl der Touristen, die zum Trail aufbrechen können, auf 500 Personen/Tag (Starts auf allen Varianten) begrenzt, um den Erhalt des teilweise im Original erhaltenen Weges zu gewährleisten und die Umweltprobleme, insbesondere durch Abfälle, zu minimieren.



touristen/freizeitsportler-ströme zu kanalisieren, wie dertutnix bereits postete, ist ab einer gewissen kritischen masse sicherlich unausweichlich.

auch wenn das vielen nicht gefallen würde (mir eigentlich auch nicht  )

allerdings glaube (und hoffe) ich, dass wir von "big-brother-is-watching-you"- trails mit max. biker/tag-grenzen noch ein gutes stück entfernt sind

gruß


----------



## dubbel (28. Januar 2006)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> hm, nochmal versuchen???
> gibt es einen zusammenhang von umweltzerstörung/-schädigung und mountainbiken? oder anders: kann mountainbiken die alpen schädigen/gefährden?


die meisten diskussionen gehen imho am thema vorbei. 
zwar nur knapp, aber doch deutlich. 
die bekannten argumente sagen, dass beiken auch nicht schädlicher ist als z.B. wandern. 
andererseits sieht man da, wo frühr so gut wie keine seele hingetabert ist, heute (angeblich) sechsstellige summen von beikern. 
das sind keine leute, die früher da entlangewandert sind, sondern die kommen dazu. 
und frühr wenig, heute viel benutzung heisst für mich auch mehr abnutzung. 
und das sieht man. 
ob davon die alpen dauerhaft geschädigt werden?
glaub ich nicht. hab aber auch kein dickes buch, das ich zitieren kann.


----------



## AK13 (28. Januar 2006)

Bald kommen die ersten Ideen mit Mautgebühr am Trail, Ökosteuer, Umweltbeitrag (ach den gibts ja schon).


----------



## dertutnix (28. Januar 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ... glaub ich nicht. hab aber auch kein dickes buch, das ich zitieren kann.



ich auch nicht  
denke, dass ich einigermassen im thema bin, aber DIE quelle hab ich leider auch noch nicht gefunden ...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Januar 2006)

Im Folgenden die Meinung eines Alpenbewohners: Die Alpen sind nicht Natur- sondern Kulturlandschaft. Das macht das ganze nicht einfacher, sondern schwieriger. Naturlandschaft läßt sich sehr einfach schützen: Alle Menschen aussperren und fertig. 
Bei Kulturlandschaften hingegen ist der Mensch ein inherentes Bestandteil. Es geht nicht um ein Leben ohne Menschen sondern um ein Leben mit Menschen. Wie man sieht, spielt der Mensch eine entscheidene Rolle. Mensch und Kulturlandeschaft ist gleich Mensch und Kultur. Das heißt, die Kulturlandschaft steht und fällt mit der Kultur des Menschen. Hat er keine Kultur, stirbt sie. Und das sieht man an den Alpen besonders gut, aber auch an vielen anderen Landschaften, eigentlich Ökosystemen. 
Stellt sich natürlich die Frage, was man in diesem Zusammenhang unter Kultur versteht. Es geht hier um Respekt, um Demut um den Glauben an die Beseeltheit jeglicher Materie, egal ob Tier, Pflanze, Mineral, usw usf. Das Ziel ist also, eins mit der Natur zu werden, sich auf dieselbe Bewußtseinsstufe zu begeben, dadurch ein Bestandteil der Natur zu werden und nicht das zu sein, was man sonst ist. Ein Fremdkörper.

Darum ist es meiner Meinung nach natürlich in Ordnung, mit dem Rad im alpinen Raum herumzufahren. Mit Respekt! Und mit dem Bewußtsein, dass die Flechte, die ich gerade umgenietet habe, in 10 Jahren 1 mm wächst.
Laßt euch doch auf die Berge ein. Macht euch bewußt, was ihr an den Bergen habt und ihr werden sie ganz anders wahrnehmen. Am Ende einer Tour werdet ihr nicht auf euch und eure ach so tolle Leistung stolz sein, sondern darüber, was euch die Berge geschenkt haben.


----------



## Biking_Flow (29. Januar 2006)

> die meisten diskussionen gehen imho am thema vorbei.


Der Meinung bin ich auch, vor allem fand ich es schade, dass der Thread so auf Seite 2 in Richtung eines Streits zwischen "bösen" Freeridern und "braven" Tourern abgedriftet ist.

Ich finde auch, dass es hier nicht um eine Diskussion gehen sollte, wie sehr der Verkehr den Alpen schade, oder wie schlimm die globale Erwärmung für die Gletscher ist - das hat nämlich alles nur äußerst peripher mit uns Bikern zu tun. (wie viel Prozent der Autos, die über den Brenner rollen, hängen kausal mit Biken zusammen?)

Worums mir eigentlich gehen würde ist das Umweltbewußtsein der über die Alpen ziehenden Crosser, Transalper, wie auch immer. Das fehlt nämlich meiner Meinung nach zu einem Teil, und vor allem das generelle Verständnis für die Wertschätzung der herrlichen Landschaft Alpen.
Die von mir persönlich erlebten Beispiele reichen von den Powerbar-Verpackungsabfällen am Pfunderer Joch, den Bikern die am Fimbapass ihren kaputten Schlauch entsorgen, bis zu denen, die am Rabbijoch neben dem Pfad Bremsspuren über die Grasnarbe ziehen.

Warum muss das sein?


----------



## AK13 (29. Januar 2006)

Biking_Flow schrieb:
			
		

> Der Meinung bin ich auch, vor allem fand ich es schade, dass der Thread so auf Seite 2 in Richtung eines Streits zwischen "bösen" Freeridern und "braven" Tourern abgedriftet ist.
> 
> Ich finde auch, dass es hier nicht um eine Diskussion gehen sollte, wie sehr der Verkehr den Alpen schade, oder wie schlimm die globale Erwärmung für die Gletscher ist - das hat nämlich alles nur äußerst peripher mit uns Bikern zu tun. (wie viel Prozent der Autos, die über den Brenner rollen, hängen kausal mit Biken zusammen?)
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich hast Du den "Schlauchentsorgern" eine mitgegeben!


----------



## wurstendbinder (29. Januar 2006)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Im Folgenden die Meinung eines Alpenbewohners: Die Alpen sind nicht Natur- sondern Kulturlandschaft. ...



ich würde eher sagen, ein mosaik aus kultur- und naturlandschaft. wobei natürlich der größte anteil zur ersteren gehören. i ggs zu weiten teilen norddeutschlands, die reines kulturland darstellen.

ansonsten gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht.


----------



## wurstendbinder (30. Januar 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ... hab aber auch kein dickes buch, das ich zitieren kann...


 
noch ein echter ontopic-literaturtip:







lässt natürlich auch fragen offen, aber ist doch deutlich sachlicher als ökoaktivisten-pamphlete à la r. messner, wahrscheinlich den meisten hier zu trocken, vermute ich

tschau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (11. Juli 2006)

aus *Spiegel.de*

_*Alpen könnten im Jahr 2100 eisfrei sein*

Die Gletscher in den Alpen schwinden dramatisch - wie schnell genau, haben jetzt Schweizer Forscher berechnet. Das Ergebnis: In 150 Jahren gingen 50 Prozent des Eises verloren. Bis 2100 könnte nur noch ein Fünftel übrig sein - oder gar nichts mehr. mehr..._
(Den kompletten Spiegel-Bericht findet ihr hier)

Somit ist der Weg frei für "Alpencross-all-Year!" Juchhu!  

VG Mikkael


----------



## aristeas (11. Juli 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Somit ist der Weg frei für "Alpencross-all-Year!" Juchhu!


Fehlschluss! Eisfrei ungleich Schneefrei.  

Aber es koennten neue Sommer-Routen entstehen.


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (15. Juli 2006)

man kann doch noch andere Sache ausser AC machen.
zb. Boarden/skitouren...
für solche unternehmungen schauts dann natürlich schlecht aus:-(
und für einen AC find ichs ja genau richtig wies jetzt is, man hat ja im sommer genug zeit


----------

